# Middle Earth [TA 2997]: The Phantom of the Northern Marches



## Inez Hull (Dec 2, 2003)

It is the 2997th year of the Third Age in Middle Earth and the shadow stalks the land once more. The dark lord Sauron no longer masquerades as the Necromancer of Mirkwood but now rebuilds Barad-dûr whilst Orodruin burns anew. Of the smashed kingdom of Arnor only the Dúnedain of Arthedain remain, as wanderers vainly struggling to hold back the Orcs, Trolls and other fell creatures that roam out of the Misty Mountains and ancient woods of Rhudaur. The Elves are in retreat and few of that fey and wondrous folk still grace the lands of Middle Earth. The Dwarves isolate themselves from the other free peoples and have lost contact with their own folk in the deep halls of Moria. The men of Gondor see the growing threat of Sauron at their doorstep and have abandoned the beauty of Ithilien up to the enemy. 



Deep in the lonely lands of Eriador’s northern marches, the village of Nothva Rhaglaw, isolated but once safe, now looks out in fear to the nearby woods which are said to be haunted, or so rumour says….


A company of bold men who still hold enough faith in the light, or hate of the shadow, journey forth from the village of Bree to investigate the rumour and see if there is aught they can do to aid these folk, or meet their fate, or find their fortune. 


Five days plodding travel brings the company of four to a camp at the foot of Weathertop and a meeting with their fifth companion. Camp is made and fellows met whilst plans are made for the long journey northeast to their final destination…..


[please describe your characters and make what introductions and plans you wish]


Link to OOC Thread


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2003)

*Valandil*

"Welcome to the former kingdom of Arnor!" Valandil greets his newfound companions.  "Hunting can be a bit sparse around here, but I caught some hares a couple days ago and have smokes some of the meat.  It will carry well, what of it you lot don't eat tonight!"

Valandil is tall and somwhat gaunt.  He retains some of the splendor of the ancient kings in his blood, and in his face, although he looks to have been living in the wilds for some time now.  His clothes are worn and stained by the outdoors.  He is unshaven, and wears his dark hair long.  He wears a long sword and a short sword on his belt, and keeps his composite bow handy.

"I am Valandil.  My people have lived in Arnor since the fall of Numenor.  I am very interested in keeping this land free.  Can you tell us more of this haunting that besets the woods near Nothva Rhaglaw, oh Arathorn?"


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 2, 2003)

Brushing down his horse from this long days ride, Breor contemplates his new compainions..._These men do seem anxious enough and ready to fight the good fight...'tis good to not be riding alone for once.._
The Rohirren stands tall with his blond hair cut short to avoid being snagged from the many branches of the trees (also in combat to avoid being grabbed). His chain shirt gleams under his forest green cloak and his riding clothes have seen wear from years in the saddle. As he comes around the horse and heads to the main campfire a large grey wolf falls in beside him. One of his compainions horses starts at the sudden appearance of this predator, which Breor calms with just a glance. "Gentlemen, just to avoid unfortunate accidents, this is my friend and traveling companion, Grey. She has saved my life several times in my journies and I would be quite upset if she were to be harmed by those we chose to travel with now. And yes Arathorn, to know more of this "haunting" would definitly be to our adavantage."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2003)

Antroine sits quietly with a pipe in his mouth, the faint but not unpleasant scent of his relatively potent pipe weed lingering with the smell of the campfire.

His wavy ashen blonde hair, mostly arranged into small braids currently, does well to obscure the view of his dull grey and slightly bloodshot eyes. Despite his appearance he is a friendly fellow, carrying with him tools of a rogue's trade, a rapier of remarkable workmanship, and wearing a suit of finely made studded leather.



> Originally Posted by *ferretguy*
> _"Gentlemen, just to avoid unfortunate accidents, this is my friend and traveling companion, Grey. She has saved my life several times in my journies..."_




Antroine leans forward a little to get a better look at the animal, and inhales deeply from his pipe.

"She's alright by me then," he says with a smile, smoke pouring from his mouth and nostrils as though something were smouldering away inside him.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2003)

*Valandil*

"Antroine, you seemed to have picked up a habbit of the hobbits, that pipeweed.  Have you been in these parts before?  Charming folk, the hobbits.  Now, as for that wolf, it is rare to see a wild animal properly trained.  Where did you find her, and how did you do it?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 2, 2003)

Arathorn is tall, with the blood of the kings in his viens.  But you can see he is uncomfortable in the positon he finds himself in now.  He is dressed in forest greens and browns, with a chain shirt under his cloak, a longsword at his side, and his trusted bow ready in his hands.  On the trip here some you were glad of your mounts as he seemed infatiguable at all times and uncannily swift at some moments. 
   At the round  of questions he ansewers "Little more is known, than you have already been told.  It is mostly rumors and disappearances at this point.  But this area has been quiet afore now, as if protected somehow.  It is good to see fellow men of the blood, as well as those who are a friend of nature" he says with a smile for Grey.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *Manzanita*
> _"Antroine, you seemed to have picked up a habbit of the hobbits, that pipeweed. Have you been in these parts before?_




Antroine chuckles.

"Maybe, but maybe not, I haven't kept a very good track of my whereabouts throughout my travels," he says, and contines puffing away.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 3, 2003)

> Now, as for that wolf, it is rare to see a wild animal properly trained. Where did you find her, and how did you do it?"




"Well, to be honest Valandil, I never trained Grey. She chose to travel with me throughout this land and over these many months it would seem that she knows my thoughts sometimes better then I know myself."
Breor reaches down and scratches behind the wolfs ears as Grey sits and eyes the food offered to the group warily.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2003)

Antroine blows a few smoke rings, and settles back to analyse one of his hands.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2003)

*Valandil*

"So what brought you guys all the way from the white towers of Gondor, to these lonely lands.  I've never traveled that far East.  I do hope to see those towers ere I die."  He then holds out a bit of food towards Grey.  "Nice wolf.  We are both travelers on the steppes."  
_OOC:  Animal empathy +3 for what its worth_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *Manzanita*
> _"So what brought you guys all the way from the white towers of Gondor, to these lonely lands. I've never traveled that far East. I do hope to see those towers ere I die."_




"They're quite a sight to see they are, you'll not regret going to see them for yourself whenever you do," Antroine says, turning to his noble friend, "I wonder if much has changed while we've been gone."


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 5, 2003)

Grey looks at the proferred food and then back at Breor. Sensing some unseen reassurance or permission from her friend she cautiously moves towards Valandil and sniffs at it suspiciously. After watching Valandil closely for a while she quickly moves in and snaps the food away and then trots away to eat by herself.


[OODM: Gary????]


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2003)

The large man of Gondor finally spoke up.  "I am Belegon.  I hail from Minas Tirith, and serve for the glory of Gondor."  He looked at his northern countrymen.  "I imagine we of Westernesse will prove to be more alike than not on this journey."

Belegon is well-armed and well-armored, and carries himself as one used to court.  Nonetheless, he seems at home in the wild as well.  A powerful aura of command radiates from him, prompting the others to remain alert.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 8, 2003)

The company of travellers, still more strangers than true companions, settle in for the night, sharing tales and histories. A meal is shared, the smoked meat provided by Valandil a welcome relief to preserved fare. As the night moves on the days of hard travel tell and soon there are looks towards the grudging comfort of a bedroll on bare ground. You split yourselves into watches for the night and soon the only noise is the gentle crackle of the campfire. 

The night passes slowly, the great distance to Nothva Rhaglaw, strange new company and the foreboding sight of the ruined watchtower looming against the night sky all contributing to bring a muted mood to each man on his watch. Morning eventually dawns, shedding its light over the bleak, apparently lifless yet also beautiful terrain. Soon the company are all awake and a quick breakfast is prepared whilst horses are seen to and weapons and armour inspected and donned. Shortly you are all moving, following Arathorn's steady directions for a few hours until you reach the faded remains of road, now little more than an ongoing stretch of worn and depressed ground, such has nature reclaimed her ownership. 

Thus begins days of steady but dull travel, ever northeast along the old highway to Nothva Rhaglaw and then the Ettenmoors and ruined Angmar beyond. There is little company on your travels, the occasional flight of birds overhead or a wild animal spotted in the distance. Several times members of your company head out hunting and foraging to supplement your travelling rations, but the pickings are slim even with Arathorn's invaluable local knowledge. 

Six days into your travel from Weathertop the progress has been slow, with the majority of the company on foot and even those of you needing to slow your pace to accommodate the heavily armoured Belegon. Tensions begin to mount as some chafe at the slow pace, and more.....

As the company stops for a midday rest Arathorn, Valandil and Breor confer and then share with the two southerners a growing suspicion that they have pieced together. Signs over the past two days and increasingly so today suggest that their is Orcish activity in the area.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2003)

"I guess this'd probably be tied in with whatever we're looking for," Antroine says in reference to the observations, brushing a few braids away from his eyes to take a look around.

He puts his pipe back in his mouth, but for the time being its empty.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 8, 2003)

*Valandil*

"Orcs in the vicinity may well have nothing to do with the troubles at Nothva Raglaw.  There may be other reasons they would be about.  Either way, my inclination is to find them and assess their strength and direction.  If feasible, we might want to exterminate them."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2003)

Antroine shrugs.

"Whatever, as long as we don't waste too much time," he replies.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 9, 2003)

"Wasting our time?....Destroying these _Foul Things_ Will never be a waste of time to me! Exterimating any vermin like these will no doubt aid this area of the country." Breors' hands carress the hilts of his swords, seeming barely able to control his voice from raising. His body tensed, and then with a slow expulsion of air, he regains control of his emotions. "Sorry, I definitly feel seeking these _orcs_ would also be a good thing, perhaps leading to an explanation of these strange occurances in this nearby forest."


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2003)

"I agree with Breor," Belegon said.  "These orcs a danger to this land, and to allow them to continue about heir foul business - whatever it may be - would be wrong."


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 10, 2003)

The company decides that investigating the presence of orcs is a worthwhile distraction from their destination. Shortly, the combined woodslore of Valandil, Breor and Arathorn turns up humanoid tracks, which the three agree are likely orcish.....


.....and so you set out, following the spoor of the orcs to the east for several hours through the barren wilds. However, the hunting is poor and no prey is found. Some small consolation is the discovery as the afternoon wanes of an abandoned campsite against the edge of a copse of old woods. It appears that somewhere between ten and twenty orcs were encamped here but have been gone at least two days. The trail that led here departs in several directions and the tracks will be more difficult to follow. 

You gather together to decide where your path will take you now.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2003)

*Valandil*

Valandil tosses back his long black hair and gazes into the horizon.  "We are not the only defenders of these ancient lands.  Let us hope others intercept these orcs before they can cause much damage.  Come, my fellow rangers, let us examine these tracks, though, and see if any lead in the direction of Nothva Raglaw.  If so, let's follow them."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 11, 2003)

"Agreed, that is our primary concern"  Arathorn replies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2003)

Antroine chuckles.

"Ah, back on track," he says smugly, "It's a pity we didn't catch up with a few straglers though, would have done someone somewhere some good to kill off a handfull of them."

His pipe smoke lazily curls and disappears.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 11, 2003)

Poking through the remains of the orc campsite, Breor looks the direction of Nothva Raglaw. "As much as it annoys me to let any go living another day, I would also concurr that taking the ones out along our route would be the best, so lets go 'fore they get much further."


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2003)

"Agreed," said Belegon, "let us return to our path."


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 12, 2003)

The company turns its path to the northwest, following tracks that lead in the direction of the road. However after about an hour's travel the tracks appear to double back to the northeast and the company reluctantly abandons them, moving more directly towards their destination. As night looms on the horizon you estimate that a couple of hours travel remain yet before you regain the certain guide of the old highway and a campsite for the night is quickly chosen and set. 

A grimly quiet meal is taken as all of you brood on the possibility that orcs range free in the region and may well stumble across your camp. Earlier bloodlust is quelled by the knowledge that nightfall cedes the advantage to the creatures of the shadow. You all stay up later than is good for the mornings travel, before eventually the necessity for sleep sees watches allocated. Antroine offers to take the first watch alone, claiming an inability to wake if disturbed from slumber and the others grudgingly accede to him despite the fact that unencumbered rest seems unlikely for all.

In the dark quiet of the night, Valandil and Belegon are woken for their shift by a bleary eyed Antroine who shuffles away to his blanket, wraps himself and then proceeds to drift off to sleep whilst sitting staring into space. The Dunedain of north and south then settle into their watch, conversing tersely, ears straining into the night.

The night presses on inexorably and it is as the two are exchanging a murmured discussion on whether it is time for a changing of the guard that Valandil cocks his head and holds up a hand to silence his companion. Belegon strains his hearing and picks up a hint of what Valandil is now sure of as he mutters, "Orcs......", then after a pause, ".....and a Troll". 


[OODM: The movement is coming from about 200' away and doesn't seem to be attempting stealth. However, it does appear to be moving in the direction of the camp.]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2003)

*Valandil*

Valandil stands and wakes the others, shaking them with his gaunletted hand.  "We are at a distinct disadvantage in the dark.  Yet I am not inclined to try to elude them.  I say we play dumb, lull them into close combat where the fire and light I can generate should even the odds.  "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2003)

Antroine wakes groggily, muttering something most likely about a lady friend in his dreams.

Antroine gears up quickly and (as close as possible to) quietly. His pipe is clamped firmly in his teeth as he rubs his eyes and trys to get a bearing on the location of the orcs.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 13, 2003)

"You mean to face a troll in close combat?!"  Arathorn whispers looking longingly at his bow.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 13, 2003)

Breor shakes the cobwebs of sleep from his brain. "I would agree with you Valandil about playing dumb to lure them in and then hitting them with all we have, although it may be good if our archer takes a position outside the camp to have a small element of surprise. Also Grey could be with you for added punch." Breor gathers his equipment together for the upcoming fight. "I'll concentrate on the Orcs with Belegon, while the others focus on the Troll."


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2003)

"Aye, Breor, we shall engage the orcs while our comrades begin on the troll," Belegon agreed.  "Don't worry, though, we'll be done with the orcs in time to help finish off the troll," the Gondorian said with a hint of amusement.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2003)

*Valandil*

"Good.  We'll send one archer away, try to hide yourself.  The rest of us will stand & fight.  I would prefer to fight the orcs first, as I have special skill fighting those beasts.  Perhaps Breor and Belegon could concetrate first on the Troll."


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2003)

"A wise suggestion, Valandil," Belegon replied.  "Only a fool would not use all the advantages he has.  I will engage the troll, you may enjoy the orcs."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 14, 2003)

"I too have studied the weak points of orcs.  Sorry to say I have not encountered enough trolls, to say the same."


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 15, 2003)

Smiling Breor replies "I also have the same studies my friends....but there comes a time when you must expand your horizons...I'll take the Troll"


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 17, 2003)

As you awaken, equip and organise yourselves the orcs and troll advance. The encounter will commence with the enemy group approx. eighty foot from your campsite from the sound of them and the vague shapes moving in the shadows of your campfire. 

Initiative order; Valandil, Antroine, Arathorn, Belegon, Orcs, Troll, Breor and Grey. 

Please post actions:


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2003)

*Antroine Gildraegh, AC 16, attack +7, dmg d6+1*

Antroine takes cover and waits for the orcs to get close enough to engage in melee. If possible he'll flank whichever orc Valandil attacks, otherwise he'll take the closest.

[ooc: His target for dodge will be whichever orc he attacks.]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2003)

*Valandil*

Valandil will cast "magic weapon" on his longsword once the enemy is visually confirmed. First round here, I guess.  He'll prepare for combat with swords drawn.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 18, 2003)

Arathorn attacks orcs not engaged in melee with rapid shot.

OOClease see the ooc thread.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 18, 2003)

Breor will ready for combat, taking a stance near the fire. If there is an oppertunity, he will try to shoot the troll with a bow shot, if not then he will await with swords ready. Grey will be out out the camp area, will try to flank orcs, attacking as oppertunity prestents itself.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 19, 2003)

In the grey half-light outside the range of your campfire's flickering illumination movement can be heard more than seen as you all wait for a visual confirmation of your attackers. Weapons are drawn and deep breaths taken as the footsteps and creak of armour approach....   and then cease. 

A deathly silent pause passes before the night is split by a bloodcurdling battlecry, taken up in unison by the orcs in their foul black tongue. Charging orcs in numbers run screaming into the firelight, followed by the lumbering bulk of a troll bearing the trunk of a small tree for a club. However, you are ready and waiting for them.

As the orcs come bearing in towards the light of the fire and the silhouttes of the company, an arrow flies from the shadows to the side of the camp catching the lead orc completely off guard as it drops instantly dead, one of Arathorn's fletchings marking the arrow protruding from it's eye. 

Valandil steps forth as the orcs spread in a wave on your camp. White light blazes from his hands and then transfers to his blade as he traces a sigil on it, stepping to meet the closest orc. 

Belegon hefts his mighty blade and moves to engage, a rousing Gondorian battle call on his lips urging all to mind their own defences in their fervour to destroy the hated foe. He meets the charge of an orc with his blade, cutting its legs out from under it as he moves through the line of attackers to engage the troll. 

Antroine springs from his quickly found hiding spot, lying prone amongst several of his companions packs and catches a surprised orc through his lungs with a deft thrust of his rapier. He pulls out the bloodied end of his fine sword and stares at it in a daze before the onslaught of orc warriors awakens him to the battle. 

The orcs then engage with you en masse, overrunning your makeshift and ill defended campsite. From his position just behind his companions, drawing a bead on the troll with his bow, Breor sees around a dozen orcs maybe more  engaging, the brunt of the attack being borne by Valandil and Antroine. 

Breor quickly releases his shaft, which flies true but deflects off the stony hide of the troll. He throws down his bow and draws his weapons, looking for a path through to the troll. As he scans the darkened battlefield he spots Grey darting in towards the orcs from the right flank and grins humourlessly as he hears an orc scream in pain. 


[OODM: I assumed readied attacks given that the orcs and troll were not fully visible at the start of the round. The orcs reached melee but didn't get to attack due to the distance they covered, and the troll is about 20' behind them. I will not give exact numbers of enemies until the combat settles in, it is dark and the orcs have only just come into view and are to busy trying to kill you to sta  y still and be counted.  ]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 19, 2003)

Valandil attempts to move to cover Antrione's back, swinging his blades in arcs, trying to cut down his foes.

OOC:  Nice combat description.  Valandil's attacks: longsword: +4(1d8)+5(enchanted), short sword +3(1d6)+3, both benefitting from +2 dmg from favored enemy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2003)

*Antroine Gildraegh, AC 16, attack +7, dmg d6+1*

Antroine nods to Valandil upon seeing him, and moves to flank and attack his intended opponent, hopefully setting up an easy kill.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 20, 2003)

Seeing Belegon moving through the Orcs on his way to the Troll, Breor moves quickly forward helping to cut through his hated enemy to aid Belegon in his fight with a more threatining opponent..

OOC: move up and start to cut through some orcs, fastest route to troll.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 20, 2003)

Arathorn continues to pelt orcs with rapid fire arrows.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 24, 2003)

The initial charge of the orcs is met resolutely as the company digs in its heels against superior numbers. Valandil stands valiant against a half dozen orcs, a rock amongst rapids. His blades flash out swiftly, his glowing longsword thrusting deep into orc flesh as he spins and then slashes across the stomach of another. As the orcs bear in on him he struggles to meet the brutal hacks of their great cleavers with his deft parries and one slides a glancing blow under his defences [8 damage]. 

Antroine struggles against three more orcs, his agile ducks and parries coming more from instinct and training than battlefield awareness. However, he manoeuvres himself into a flanking position against one of the orcs chopping furiously at Valandil and slides his rapier into its exposed side, marvelling at how easily the blade penetrates its crude armour and cruder flesh. His momentary distraction is enough though to give one of the orcs fighting him an open target and Antroine catches a glint of a blade arcing down towards his head. He jerks himself back suddenly but still takes the flat of the blade on the side of his head dazing him with a red flash of pain [20 damage]. 

Arathorn’s view away from the chaos of the melee presents two orcs as clear targets as they move to intercept Breor from engaging the troll alongside Belegon. Two shafts fly true from his longbow and bury deep in the chests of the orcs. He then surveys the battlefield intently for his next targets.

Belegon moves through the rank of orcs engaging his companions and into melee with the troll, alone save for his pride and keen blade. He half ducks - half parries a mighty swipe of the trolls crude club as he moves under its guard and brings an ineffectual return strike against its rocky hide. The troll kicks out at him and then brings a powerful overhead blow smashing down. Belegon meets the club with his sword but hasn’t the strength to turn the blow as it crashes through painfully into his shoulder with a sick _pop_ that instantly screams of a dislocation [21 damage].

Then Breor is at his side, screaming at the lumbering troll to draw away its attacks, stabbing his sword into it furiously and drawing thick black blood. Its attention seems captured as it hefts its club staring balefully at the Rohirrim warrior. 

As the orcs attacking Valandil threaten to overbear him, relief comes with a canine snarl following by an orcish howl as Grey latches her fangs around the thigh of one of the orcs, shaking her head furiously.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 24, 2003)

*Antroine Gildraegh, AC 19, attack +4, dmg d6+1, 1/21hp*

Antroine staggers about for a moment, collecting himself long enough to refigure his fighting method.

[ooc: expertise +3]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 25, 2003)

*Valandil*

"For Elendil, for Rivendell, for Men!"  Valandil focuses on killing orcs, striking first at any wounded ones, and trying to keep from getting flanked.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 25, 2003)

Flicking the Trolls blood from his blade, Breor manuvers to keep the troll distracted from Belegon  He yells "Come now Big Nosed Flea....Time for you to Die!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 25, 2003)

Arathorn continues to shoot the orcs like fish in a barrel.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 25, 2003)

Valandil cuts under the guard of another orc with his glowing blade, felling it, and then stabs his shortsword into the thigh of another he is facing. The orc howls with pain and disengages, clutching the wound and staggering. The orc struggling with Grey is borne to the ground and staggers up slashing out pitifully at the wolf, leaving one lone orc now fighting Valandil and the Dunedain’s defences are all but impenetrable to the orcs’ brutish hacks. 

Antroine shakes his head, trying to clear the fog of pain and pipeweed. He focuses his defence and is easily up to the task of fending the attacks of the orcs fighting him. His fencing tutor would likely find his classic fencing posture towards the crude warriors amusing and clap heartily as Antroine scores a riposte to one of the attacks, slashing deeply across the orcs forearm.

Arathorn picks out another orc target but is twice denied a killing shot as the orc darts suddenly in reaction to it’s combat with Antroine [Precise Shot might be worth investing in!]

As the Troll swings its attention to Breor, Belegon grunts at the pain in his shoulder and brings his greatsword hacking into its side and feels the blade bite through its stony hide. The blow seems to momentarily distract the creature, leaving Breor an opportunity to dive aside from its wild swipe. He rolls to his feet and attacks at the Troll’s flank, his longsword clanging off ineffectually but the tip of his shortsword penetrates into the beasts hip.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 25, 2003)

OOC:Already planned, thats why I specified orcs not in melee in my first post.  I didn't realize that all remaining orcs were engaged in melee.

IC:Arathorn shoulders his bow and moves to flank the troll with his longsword, not wishing to endanger his allies.

OOC:I realize it will take him a round or two to actually engage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 25, 2003)

*Antroine Gildraegh, AC 19, attack +4, dmg d6+1, 1/21hp*

Antroine continues his defensive, trying to finish off the orc he's in combat with.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 25, 2003)

*Valandil*

"Ho!  Victory will be ours!  Join your foul bretheren in death, orc!"

Valandil moves in for the kill on the last orc.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 26, 2003)

Weaving and bobbing, Breor continues to attack any openings in the Trolls defence.


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 26, 2003)

Valandil sees Antroine outnumbered and struggling nearby and sensing the victory attempts to quickly finish the lone orc facing him with a rain of powerful blows. However in his hurry to dispatch the foe his strikes are poorly aimed and the orc weathers the storm of blows and then chops back at Valandil catching him with a slashing blow from his cleaver [10 damage]. 

Antroine continues to keep the orcs attacking him at bay and finishes the flagging orc he wounded earlier with an efficient thrust to the belly. 

Arathorn drops his bow a runs towards the melee with the Troll, drawing his blade and cautiously stepping inside the range of its powerful club.

Belegon’s blow has once more drawn the attention of the Troll, but this time he is ready and steps aside turning the force of the blow into the ground, overbalancing the Troll. He then steps inside its guard and deals a powerful slash across its chest, obviously paining it [critical hit]. Breor tries to take advantage of the Trolls obvious distraction but cannot penetrate the creatures hide with his blades. 

Breor’s wolf companion snaps once more at the orc facing it and bears it to the ground before pouncing and ripping out its throat.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 26, 2003)

*Antroine Gildraegh, AC 19, attack +4, dmg d6+1, 1/21hp*

Antroine will move onto the next orc if any are left, but otherwise will move to flank the troll and strike it where it would do most harm.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 26, 2003)

Seeing the troll still occupied with his ally Arathorn looks for an opening in his flank.  When he finds one he lashes out with his longsword.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 27, 2003)

Noting the obvious pain the Troll experianced from the blow by Belegon, Breor yells "Excellent blow my Friend....soon this fell beast will fall and then we will deal with its kin!". He continues to look for weak spots in the Trolls defences...


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 29, 2003)

Valandil draws on reserves of calm and coldly finishes the orc facing him, then turns towards where the wounded Antroine is holding off his two orcs. He darts over, interrupting the attempts of the orcs to outflank Antroine, who in turn holds his defences steady but cannot score a hit against either orc. One of the orcs turns and flees but neither Valandil or Antroine capitalise on the opportunity. Grey however, bounds after the orc and catches it around the ankle in a toothy grip, bringing it down with a terrified screech.  

Arathorn slides a lunging stab through the Troll’s hide and Belegon once more hacks into it with his mighty blade and has the satisfaction of seeing black blood welling in the wounds. Breor fends aside a powerful but poorly aimed strike from the obviously flagging Troll but cannot strike in return. 


_next round…._


Valandil and Antroine flank and easily cut down the lone remaining orc, then look over to the still raging battle against the Troll to see their companion surround and bring down the fell creature with a rain of mighty blows. 

The momentary quiet of the battlefield is split by the dying screams of the fled orc before Grey closes her fangs around it’s throat.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 29, 2003)

Antroine smiles as he wipes a trickle of blood from his forehead, his blonde hair stained red where he was struck.

"Guess we can get some rest now, eh?" he says, looking somewhat dazedly to his comrades, "Thanks for the help there Valandil, doubt I'd still be standing without it."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2003)

*Valandil*

"Oh, that was well fought.  I am honored to be in the company of such a brave and skillfull company.  Come, Arathorn, let us search these bodies and see if we can figure out what these fell beasts are doing here.  Oh, and I am a capable healer."  Valandil laughs.  "Is anyone's wounds worse than mine?"

OOC:  He has taken 18 points.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 30, 2003)

"Aye 'twas a good battle...perhaps Belegon could use your aid also he is looking a wee bit mangled..." Breor whistles for Grey, and checks her over to see if any of the blood around her body is from herself..."but perhaps we should make use of the fire to be sure that this Troll does not rise again..."


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2003)

"Aye, Breor," Belegon agreed.  "My shoulder is not as it should be."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 30, 2003)

"Good Idea."  Arathorn says as he sheaths his sword and retrieves his bow.  He then moves to examine the bodies for any clues or helpful items.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 30, 2003)

Antroine stumbles over to the fire, sits himself down and clumsily readies himself a pipe. He sighs with relief as he exhales and some of the pain is dulled.

[ooc: Antroine is at 1/21hp currently]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2003)

*Valandil*

Valandil will inspect everyone's wounds, using his heal skill if that would help (+9).  He can cast three CLWs, which he will do on the most wounded, evidently Antroine, and two others.

As Valandil's skilled hands move over the cuts and bruises, Antroine's pain is reduced, and a feeling of warmth and well being flows from Valandils' fingers.

"Breor, my compliments on your wolf.  Grey took down two orcs on his own, I believe.  I've never seen so fine an animal companion."


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 31, 2003)

Getting a burning branch from the fire, Breor applies the brand to the slightly quivering flesh of the troll. " 'tis true Valandil, Grey is a fine compainion. She seems to have a taste for orc flesh, and many of those black bloods have fallen before her. I could not wish for a better life companion."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 1, 2004)

OOC: Unless things have changed Middle Earth trolls don't regenerate.  They're more akin to ogres.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 1, 2004)

OOC: hmmm...forgot about that


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of recent updates - should have the game flowing again later this week.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 8, 2004)

The party gathers to lick its wounds and bask in the glow of a sweet victory against the shadow. Despite the pain of recent wounds, all of you wear the grin of death cheated and grim justice meted. Breor makes sure all the Troll and orcs are finished as Valandil inspects the state of each of his comrades in arms. His healing touch is appreciated as he resets Belegon’s shoulder and wields his magic to numb the pain and then ministers to Antroine and lastly himself. Meanwhile Arathorn searches the Orc bodies for aught of note but finds little aside from their hodge-podge armour and crude looking but well forged cleavers. 

The company spend an edgy night until dawn eventually creeps through the mists, few of you able to sleep after the adrenaline of battle and the threat of more orcs lurking in the wilds. As the company stirs and Belegon prepares a simple travellers breakfast, Arathorn investigates the tracks of the orcs and finds an obvious trail back out to the east and also the corpse of another orc that fled and died of his bleeding wounds. Valandil spends the morning in prayers and meditation and then uses his rejuvenated powers to further heal the company, leaving none of you with more than a few scrapes, cuts and bruises that will heal of their own accord. The camp is struck and you debate the merits of following the orcish trail back to more of their kind, but eventually the same decision as yesterday is reached, the folk of Nothva Rhaglaw await and there will _always _be orcs in need of hunting in the North. 

So, the party turns to the northwest once more and within a couple of hours have regained the old highway. The rest of the day is spent travelling cautiously northeast, the threat of more orcs ever-present in all your minds. The day is uneventful though, as is the night, which is spent in wearisome double watches.

The next three days pass swiftly, travel along the old highway is good and there is little to distract your passage through these lonely lands. Midafternoon of your fourth day travelling on from the orc attack sees the company crest a small rise which grants a view of the lands below. 

The old road meanders out to the east, running for several miles alongside the shadowy boles of a great wood, which stretches northward. The road can then be seen to curve around to the north where it bridges a river and stretches up to the walls of a town. The river’s flow has carved itself deeply into the earth, becoming a great ravine as it flows quickly south away from what must surely be Nothva Rhaglaw. Heartened by the first real sign of civilisation in days your company move onwards in rejuvenated spirits. Tendrils of smoke spiral lazily upwards from several of the town’s chimneys creating a welcoming sight as you approach the walls in the waning afternoon. As you follow the now obviously well-travelled road you see that the town’s high stone walls have obviously never been completed and stand as three isolated segments which would do little to repel any attacker. You travel up the final stretch of stretch of road to where two isolated gatehouses bestride the dirt of the road and a militiaman in leathers, bearing a longspear, walks out from the northern tower hailing you, “Ho travellers, what brings you to Nothva Rhaglaw? Visitors are rare in these parts.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2004)

Antroine removes his pipe from his mouth and smiles.

"We have received word of something sinister troubling your town, and we have come to give our assistance," he tells the guard, giving a little bow.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Yes, rumors of a haunting and disappearences.  We are experienced soldiers in the fight against the Mordor.  Do you think we can assist you?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 10, 2004)

The guard seems taken aback and stammers out, "W...well yes, I'm sure your help would be greatly 'preciated. I'm s'prised enough that word has reached other ears, let alone that others send their help. If indeed it's needed...." He pauses in thought for a moment and then suggests, "I should prob'ly take you all to see the Thegn, see what he makes of all this."

The guard calls out to his fellows inside the guardhouse and then ushers you to follow him. He leads your company through the streets of the town, which is filled with closely huddled but neat houses of mixed stone and wood construction. You pass a few gawking townsfolk as the guard leads you down a few streets to a larger and more lavishly decorated house with a large herb garden and a workshop attached. He walks up to the door and his knocks are answered by a handsome middle aged woman who reappears shortly afterwards with a tall, muscular man. His initially open countenance becomes stern as he sees a group of armoured strangers on his doorstep, then as the guard introduces you he seems to relax somewhat and offers a tentative invitation into his home.

"You are here to assist us with the _hauntings_ of late? Passing strange..., I would not have expected word to travel so fast to the outside world. Perhaps firstly you should tell me what you have heard and why it has brought you here, for even here folk are uncertain about what manner of dread creature stalks the Wyd, truth to tell."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 10, 2004)

"Arathorn, at your service.  My order heard of your problem where none had been before.  They asked me to gather these companion and investigate the matter.  As for what we have heard, well strange disappearances is what was brought to my attention.  Are there other happenings as well?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 11, 2004)

"Your order?" The Thegn looks over your company and turns to Arathorn. "You are Rangers then? The remnants of Arthedain, now shiftless wanderers, and protectors of the west. I have heard of your folk, but never around these parts. We have always looked after our own with the protection of Gerse and the Sleeping King. Why now then, and what of these others", he asks looking at the three southerners.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 12, 2004)

"My name sir, is Breor, and I am also a Ranger. All I have heard is there is trouble and strange occurances in this area that has been effecting this town. And from the look of it this towns appearance could use the help that we could offer."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2004)

Antroine bows gracefully, and removes his pipe from his mouth to speak.

"I am Antroine Gildraegh, a mercenary and friend of good Sir Belegon here," he introduces himself with.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2004)

"I am Belegon of Gondor," the Dunadan said by way of introduction.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2004)

*Valandil*

"I am Valandil.  I am also a ranger in these parts."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 16, 2004)

The Thegn seems somewhat taken aback by Breor's slight of his town but turns his measured gaze to each of you as you make introductions. After you have all spoken he directs you each to a seat by a fireplace and sits in brooding silence before at last speaking.

"This town has always been peaceful and prosperous. For the generations of folk living here since the fall of the north, Nothva Rhaglaw's fortunes have waned somewhat, and we now appear as little more than frontiersman. But our people have a proud heritage and life here is never harsher than the bite of a particularly icy winter. Until recently…." Walvoric frowns and is deep in thought before he continues on. 

“Almost a month ago the trapper Beroth was found dead in the Drebiwyd, it appeared he had been slain by some wild beast. This is a strange occurrence in itself, even moreso given the man was reputed to be a skilled woodsman. Then a few days after, another woodsman, Aski, turned up in the _Limpid Pool_ with some tale of flashing lights in the woods at dusk. He swore it was a ghost or foul spirit of some kind and many folk believed him. I took no action on either of these incidents believing one to be an accident and the other foolishness.” He shakes his head and hoarsely mutters, “It seems I was the fool. Two shepherds disappeared a week ago and no trace has been found of either. It seems my inaction has led to this evil growing and the death of two more of my folk. All now fear and shun the woods and few have been brave enough to dare a search for the missing lads.”

“It seems your appearance here is most timely, I had planned to offer a reward to any of the folk hereabouts willing to go into the woods. Instead now I will offer you any boon I may if you can search out this evil and put it to rest. What say you then?”


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Valandil*

"We need not even think on the matter.  Of course we will assist.  Strange occurances such as these are of great interest to me.  There are foul creatures, neither alive nor dead, which can be found in these regions.  I do not fear these things.  Perhaps you can tell us approximately where these incidents occured, and we can investigate."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2004)

"Heh, a reward you say? All I'd ask for if we were successfull is a small amount of coin to sustain me until I get my next job," Antroine says with a smile.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 18, 2004)

"Indeed, it is why we are here, Master Thern.  As for payment, perhaps a good meal and a place to sleep for the night, and you could tell more about where we need to look over dinner."  Arathorn replies.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 18, 2004)

"Truth to tell the best folk to speak with are the ones who live near the woods. I'd suggest you drop into the Limpid Pool, the tavern here in town, or to the Hunter's Lodge and get some first hand accounts. There is plenty of gossip and a lot of fear around but there are several folk who can tell you what they've seen with their own eyes."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2004)

*Valandil*

"OK.  Sounds good.  We'll keep you posted."

To the others, "I'd prefer the hunter's lodge first."


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 19, 2004)

"Aye, Valandil. I would agree that checking with the hunters may be the best initial course of action."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2004)

Antroine smiles and nods, puffing away on his pipe.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 20, 2004)

Aarthorn looks to the rest of the group, "shall we?" and walks toward the lodge.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 22, 2004)

You gather directions to the Hunter’s Lodge, which lies just north of the town and set out from the Thegn’s house with a final promise to do all you can to investigate the phantom that plagues the town. A short walk along the town’s dusty streets in the gathering dusk takes you out of the north gate, which is set into the well constructed wall sections that stand in ineffectual vigilance over the north of Nothva Rhaglaw. The large hall of the lodge is visible a few hundred yards outside of town and soon you stand outside, listening to the sounds of song and laughter. 

Entering the hall you see around two dozen men and women, gathered at long tables, eating, drinking and talking. At the far end of the hall there are many bunks and hammocks, around which a couple of men are throwing knives at a target. Most of the folk here are of the same hardy northman stock as the townfolk and most here are young adults. A couple of older men are cleaning furs and an elderly man sits talking with a giant of a man bearing a shock of white hair and a great bushy beard. As you look around the room a tall, barrel chested man wearing the pelt of a black bear walks up to you and introduces himself, “Greetin’s, I be Geof Bairhid, master of this lodge. Ye’re all obv’usly not from ‘round here, but woodsfolk of any parts are welcom’ here, so take a seat and have yerselves a drink.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

Antroine nods and smiles gratefully.

"Thank you," he says, "A drink would be welcome indeed, but we're here to investigate the phantom first and foremost. Can you suggest anyone we should talk to about it?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Yes, greetings, Geof.  We are willing to try our hands at ridding this town of its menace.  Have you any advice?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 22, 2004)

"The phantom, eh? Hmm, several of us woodsmen 'ave searched 'round the woods for any sign of the trouble, but no ones found much. 'Cepting Aski over there, he saw the ghost at twilight in the northern Drebiwyd and got 'imself away quick as c'n be. Or me'bbe ye could talk with Artos, the huge big fella over there, I understand he went serchin' a few times by 'iself."

"All I know is that Beroth was a good man and too skilled a huntsman ta be caught un'wares by wild animals. As for the lads that went missin', Ceola 'n' Buacail were both sensible boys, but there was no signs of their passin'. Strange 'tis. Some been sayin' that some devil out of Angmar's living in the woods now, an' I've not a mind ta argue given what's happen'd."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

Antroine held his pipe in his teeth as he listened to Geof.

"Hmm, most interesting," he said, "I'll go talk to those you pointed out to me. Thanks again."

First Antroine approaches Aski.

"Aski? I'm Antroine," Antoine extends a hand to shake, then sits down if theres an empty seat nearby, "I'd like you to tell me about when you saw the phantom if you don't mind. My comrades and I came here to see if we could rid the town of it and any information is greatly appreciated."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry guys, busy week - Should update tomorrow. Mirth feel free to introduce yourself to the party if you are itching to get started.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil will approach Beroth.  "Greetings.  Do you have a moment to discuss the recent events in the forrest?"


----------



## Mirth (Jan 29, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Antroine held his pipe in his teeth as he listened to Geof.
> 
> "Hmm, most interesting," he said, "I'll go talk to those you pointed out to me. Thanks again."
> 
> ...




"Please don't ask him to tell that story again," the words come from the white-haired giant in the back of the lodge, who doesn't turn to face the party. "If you want that sort of thing, take Aski over to the Limpid Pool tavern and buy him a pint or two... or three, for it'll take all night for him to get through it all." The rest of the lodge breaks into a fit of terse, subdued chuckles.

Aski looks back towards the one who spoke, "Now 'at's not fair, Artos. Well, not completely fair, anyhow. I may 'ave embellished a bit 'ere and there, but I saw what I saw. Believe what'cha want, but 'at was a ghos..."

"That's quite enough!" Artos booms, cutting off the trapper in mid-sentence. As he stands and turns to face Aski, the massive build of the man is seen for the first time. At a formidable seven feet tall, Artos is literally head & shoulders taller than the other Northmen gathered here. Clad in a simple blue woolen tunic and leather boots, his most striking feature is his snow white hair, both the color and the quantity of it. Looking much like a sheepdog, the entirety of Artos is covered in white curls and his full, thick beard covers his face, leaving only his ice blue eyes and a hint of a mouth visible. In addition, he wields a massive double-headed axe, which he leans on as he continues berating Aski, "We all know what you saw. What good does it do to tell it again? The whole of the town is gripped in fear and suspicion now. Until the Thegn decides what to do, don't you think it better to let that story rest?"

Turning towards the group, Artos grunts and says, "Why don't you lot come sit with me over here and I'll fill you in on what little we actually know... all embellishments aside." He looks briefly in Aski's direction before calling out to the lodgemaster, "Geof, a round for the house on me. And whatever these 'brave heroes' want, as well." Underneath his tremendous beard, a hint of a smile is glimpsed as Artos winks at you all.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Hey, " Valandil smiles.  "We're getting somewhere."  Valandil takes a seat, removes his long wooden pipe, accepts a mug of ale, and sits back for a story.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 29, 2004)

Aski turns back to his drink and conversation with the man sitting across from as the rest of the hall resume their previous activities, Artos's outburst seemingly taken as the norm. You all move over to the giant's table, pull up chairs and settle down to a freshly pulled ale.


[Nicely done Mirth, in fact I'll let you continue if you don't mind telling a story   BTW Manzanita, Beroth is the hunter who was killed, the Huntmaster is named Geof and the trapper who witnessed the ghost is named Aski]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 30, 2004)

Arathorn pulls up a seat at the giant's table and returns the smile.  "Ah yes an ale if you please, and it always good to have a tale accompny the drink."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 31, 2004)

"I'll wait til the rest of you get seated," Artos says as he stands before Valandil and Arag ... Arathorn    

_OOC: Thanks Inez  I'm just waiting for the rest of the players to show up before continuing._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

Antroine looks impressed by Artos' manner, and gladly takes a seat nearby.

"I'd drink anything as long as it'd put me in a better mood," he says jovially.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 1, 2004)

Festy and RJ have already checked in and Manzanita and Ferret both seem to be around. Gary should be around the boards so I reckon go ahead and post.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Festy and RJ have already checked in and Manzanita and Ferret both seem to be around. Gary should be around the boards so I reckon go ahead and post.




_OOC: You got it, chief._

"Got yer drinks then?" Artos says as the men settle in. "Good. Let's begin at the beginning." The white-haired giant leans his axe against the wall and takes a seat, his large hand grasping the tankard in front of him as if it were a hobbit's teacup. 

After taking a long draft, Artos looks each man in the face and in hushed tones begins his tale, "I, like you, am not from around these parts. But I've lived here long enough to know that these folk are practical and dependable. If they are given to any flights of fancy or superstition, it is that they believe they are under the protection of the Sleeping King, whose spirit is supposedly buried in a forgotten hall somewhere in the woods north of here. Considering that this area has been free of orcs and their ilk, even though they are in the shadow of the Misty Mountains and so close to the haunt of Angmar, then there may be some truth to the old tales after all. It is a safe town... remarkably so."

"That is, until recently," at this point Artos' face takes a grim turn and he takes another long pull of his ale before continuing. "My good friend, Beroth, was the first to go. About a month ago now, he went on a trapping foray and didn't return. I went looking for him at all of the old sites and finally found his body up in the northern Drebiwyd forest. He had been... savaged. By what, I don't know. Perhaps an animal, but the markings were unlike any I had seen before." The giant shakes his head at the memory. "Regardless, it was quite the beast that took him down. It had to have been, for Beroth was one of the most experienced woodsman I've ever known."

"A week later was when Aski," Artos pauses for a moment and looks across the room before continuing, "came back from the woods one night, wide-eyed and shaken with fright, screaming about flashing lights moving on their own and the pale figure of a ghost. Some dismissed the tale, trying to explain it away, even as fear began to spread through the town with each new retelling from Aski. Although he has stretched it a bit since, the essence of his story still has the ring of truth about it. Having seen Beroth's body and heard Aski's tale myself, I have every reason to believe that something _unnatural_ is afoot."

"Despite my beliefs, however, I haven't been able to turn up anything of note," the big man sighs, "and that's not for lack of looking. The Thegn has been slow to take action in this matter and that may have cost us again. Last week, two young shepherds simply disappeared without a trace, or at least none that I could find. Now those who doubted Aski's tale have been seized by panic as well and the town is reaching its wit's end. Of course, now you have arrived. Will you help me? Help us?"

Artos finishes his telling and sits back, waiting for you to speak.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

*valanidl*

"Of course.  We are hear to help.  These 'undead' are my speciality, in a sense.  I am aware that creatures exist who could do what you describe.  Perhaps the hall of the sleeping King is a good place to start looking for an answer to this riddle."


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2004)

"As Valandil says, we are here to help.  We would be honored to help put this matter to rest.  On the matter of where to start, how close together were the locations of the incidents?" Arathorn asks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 2, 2004)

Under the impression his comrades are asking the right questions, Antroine sits back and lets them do the talking.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 2, 2004)

"Artos, I also am here to lend what hand I can. Although I would like to know just how far away was your friends body from this village, and where are these sheperds keeps?" Breor queries while drinking his ale.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 2, 2004)

The huntmaster stands looking over Artos's shoulder, nodding at the shaggy giant's words and looks over each of you with a measuring gaze as you promise aid to the town. 

"These sem like cap'ble men Artos, and we'll happily have you aid our town, few 'ere have been willin' ta risk the ire of the phantom, whate'er it be. Tell 'em what ye know, an' I'll fill in an'more that I be knowin'."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Of course.  We are hear to help.  These 'undead' are my speciality, in a sense.  I am aware that creatures exist who could do what you describe.  Perhaps the hall of the sleeping King is a good place to start looking for an answer to this riddle."




Artos raises his eyebrow at Valandil's suggestion, "That is definitely something I hadn't thought of before. Of course, finding such a rumoured place might be a bit harder than it sounds. Let me think on that one."



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "As Valandil says, we are here to help.  We would be honored to help put this matter to rest.  On the matter of where to start, how close together were the locations of the incidents?" Arathorn asks.






			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> "Artos, I also am here to lend what hand I can. Although I would like to know just how far away was your friends body from this village, and where are these sheperds keeps?" Breor queries while drinking his ale.




"There are two woods here, the northern Drebiwyd and the southern Witbeamwyd, both of which are north of town," The barbarian answers, drawing a imaginary diagram on the tabletop with one large finger. "The Witbeamwyd begins about a 1/2 mile north of town and the boys herded their flock in an area about 5 miles into that wood, not that far from here actually. Beroth, on the other hand, traveled quite far from town and I found his body near a stream about a mile into the Drebiwyd." The giant continues making indications of distance and location on the top of the table as he talks, "Considering that the Witbeamwyd stretches 9 miles north to south and 5 miles east to west, with a southern third that goes on a further 6 miles west, and the Drebiwyd starts a 1/2 mile north of the Witbeamwyd past a break in the foliage, covering another 3 miles north to west and 6 miles east to west, then that puts Beroth's body about 12 miles away from town, quite a long ways from the boys' location. Of course, Aski's "ghost" was in the Drebiwyd too, so that's something else to consider."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Under the impression his comrades are asking the right questions, Antroine sits back and lets them do the talking.






			
				Inez Hull said:
			
		

> The huntmaster stands looking over Artos's shoulder, nodding at the shaggy giant's words and looks over each of you with a measuring gaze as you promise aid to the town.
> 
> "These sem like cap'ble men Artos, and we'll happily have you aid our town, few 'ere have been willin' ta risk the ire of the phantom, whate'er it be. Tell 'em what ye know, an' I'll fill in an'more that I be knowin'."




"Thanks Geof," Artos smiles as he takes a fresh tankard from his friend. "I'm not sure I have much else to add. You?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 8, 2004)

Geof frowns and nods in the right places as Artos tells his tale and then speaks to Artos's invitation, "Aye Artos, ye've the right of 't, the Drebiwyd sems to be the only place wher' we know ther's trouble. The boys tha went missin' ranged with their flocks, an' ther' was no sign of their passin'. If ye be leadin' off to tha Sleepin' King's hall, I b'lieve 't lies in a vale dep in the north of the Witbeamwyd."

After a moment of introspection he adds as an afterthought, "If you be leadin' these lads off to met ther' fates, it be best if you all pay a visit to the village of Gersebroc up north. 'Tis custom'ry to visit Gerse's shrine before a great undertakin', an' a days travel will get you ther'. Well, good luck to yer all, our hopes 'll be with ye...... an' ware the phantom."


Geof sets you up with spartan lodgings for the night if you wish and you discuss your plans for the morrow over ale and roast venison.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

*Valandil*

"It seems unlikely to me that we'll find much so near the town.  Perhaps we could visit Gerse's shrine, as Geof suggests, then cut into towards the Sleeping King's Hall.  Personally, I feel that this Hall must be involved."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2004)

"Sounds like a plan, we have our work cut out for us," Antroine says, blowing lazy smoke rings into the air above his head.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 10, 2004)

OODM: I'll move the party onwards towards Gersebroc tomorrow unless anyone has any other plans or discussions to carry out.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

"I'll come and collect you in the morn, then, and we'll be off to Gersebroc," Artos says to the group as he stands and grabs his axe. "Get as much rest as you can. Who knows what dangers lie before us."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

el bumpo


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry about the lack of updates guys, RL has been hectic but in a very good way. I'll try and kick things off again on the weekend.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2004)

OOC:  Don't tell me, Inez.  You've met your local version of Sandra Bullock and have been holed up in a seedy hotel room for days!  Wedding bells to follow.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2004)

_That's cool, IH. Take your time. I was worried that MEd20 had taken another DMs soul    _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2004)

(ooc: Good to see you're still here! I guess Tolkien's 'curse' doesn't extend into Australia. )


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 20, 2004)

When I started GM'ing this one I was daring real life to start giving me stuff good enough to keep my attention away from PbP's and it seems to have worked 
Of course the alternative was the risk of Tolkein's curse but I figured, what the heck!

I'm playing cricket tomorrow (in 40 degrees celsius heat!!!) and have a lunchtime picnic/date on sunday, but will hopefully post after that.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

Bump?


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry 'bout the lack of promised postage to this guys. Life has been hectic and I've hardly been on the net at all lately. I'm keen to keep this game going if there is still interest.... 

however, my computer is going in for a service tomorrow (just graphics card - nothing net disabling) so I probably wont be able to post for a couple more days to a week. 

After that.....  hmm, I'll do my best to get this going - it's just been a matter of *good intentions vs. no time* (a renowned grudge match that one) lately. I'll keep you all posted asap.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm voting for good intentions...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm still here, and willing to wait as long as necessary.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 3, 2004)

I also await further developments...


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 3, 2004)

Waiting (im)patiently.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2004)

I've got no problem waiting


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 12, 2004)

Computer back and working fine today, so a big up yours to the ghost of Tolkein for even thinking you could keep me offline. 

I'll get the game rolling again asap.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2004)

(ooc: Ahem, w00t!)


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 15, 2004)

After another hour or two the hubbub of chatter dies down in the hall and a few of the locals ask about your company, word having obviously spread around the room over your plans. It seems many of the woodsmen and women live in the hall, at least periodically and you are all assigned hammocks amongst the regulars. The sleeping arrangements are far from luxurious but after several weeks with nothing but bare earth they seem lodgings fit for a king. 

After a restful nights sleep the company trickles over to the tables to breakfast alongside the other hunters and find Artos already there and waiting, in converstation with one of the elders. After a meal is taken amongst the companionable locals, you prepare yourselves to travel on once more, those of you on foot wishing for perhaps a day _or ten _ of rest but realising that time is of the essence. 

The weather is good for travelling as you head off to Gersebroc, leaving civilisation behind once more. You pass scattered farms in the morning but by midday there is little sign of habitation other than the regularly used road. As you travel, the eastern eadge of the Witbeamwyd is visible off to your left throughout the day, about a mile away for much of your travel but slowly edging closer as you move northward. In the early afternoon you pass a break in the woods and then travel for a couple of hours alongside the northern Drebiwyd, once more passing scattered farms and steadings. As the sun begins to lower in the sky you at last walk into the hamlet of Gersebroc, a small cluster of buildings centred around an eastward bend in the old highway, marked by a weathered old standing stone. 

As you look about the settlement, most of the houses seem to be small farm steadings and the one larger building appears to be the shrine to Gerse by its high whitewashed stone walls.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2004)

Antroine sucks on an empty pipe for the moment, gazing intently at the Shrine of Gerse.

"Not a bad lookin' place," he says, and heads inside.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Yes.  A quick visit, and then lets be on our way.  I'm eager to find the Hall of the sleeping King."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 15, 2004)

Arathorn agrees.  "We pay our respects, and then on our way."


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 16, 2004)

Stopping at the Shrine, Breor offers his respects. He looks to the othersEnough to the spirits...let us look to saving those in need.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 17, 2004)

The company follows the ever curious Antroine inside, stopping briefly to admire the great wooden double doors at the entry which are carved in beautiful workmanship of scenes of a northman hero in battle with all manner of servants of the shadow, including a dragon. Beyond the doors is an austere, high ceilinged room filled with simple wooden pews and several small cupboards and bookshelves. The room appears to extend beyond but is blocked off by wooden screens which are once again worked by the hands of a master woodcarver. 

As you mingle about the room taking in what is to be seen, a man looks through the screens and then walks out into the room. Of obvious northman stock, the man is rangy and whitehaired and of middle age. He is dressed in simple blues and a leather jerkin and bears a sword at his side. He nods pleasantly to your company and asks in a strong voice, "Greetings, I am Witbert. What brings travellers to Gerse's shrine?".


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2004)

Antroine smiles warmly and nods back to Witbert.

"We are seeking out the phantom that has been troubling these parts of late. It was highly recommended we pay a visit here before seeking out the Sleeping King's Hall," he explains.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Aye, friend Witbert.  Can you tell us some of this Gerse, so that we may pay him proper homage?"


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2004)

"Any help you can provide would be most appreciated," Artos says from the back of the group as he scopes out the shrine and Witbert. "Time is of the essence."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 18, 2004)

"Yes, time is of the essence if all the stories I hear from Nothva Rhaglaw are indeed true. But the day is also late, and unless you wish to be investigating the Wyd after dark there is little to be gained by travelling west today. If you would hear of Gerse and receive his blessings, I can offer you all simple lodgings for the night.

"Tell me though, what is known of the phantom? I heard yesterday that two young shephards had disappeared. Also, why is it that you seek out the sleeping king's hall?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2004)

*Valandil*

"We are open to suggestion, my friend.  Your first suggestion is a good one, I think.  We will rest here for the night, if you will have us, and hear the story of Gerse.  As for the Sleeping Kings Hall, I wanted to see it. I wonder if it is not in some way related to these foul happenings.  What do you know of this hall?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 20, 2004)

"The hall of the great King Gotshelm, the _Tateshalla_, does lie within the Witbeamwyd, but I suspect that you will find little there. It is the spirit of Gerse that protects the region from the darkness out of Angmar, 'The Sleeping King' is little but a legend, albeit one that sustains the local folk through hard times. The story is that the King and his knights will return at the time of greatest need. However, Gerse has protected Nothva Rhaglaw for many generations and still does today. That said, these strange happenings are yet to be explained, and Gerse's influence usually drives away orcs, trolls and the like. 

Witbert waves you to seats in the shrine and then sits down himself with an expansive gesture to the carvings on the screens and books and scrolls against the walls, "Let me tell you all a little about the great hero Gerse, his deeds and his legacy..."

...He then goes on to speak animatedly for as long as you let him about Gerse's life and times, his heroics and gallantry and ongoing protection of his folk. When he reaches the stage in his tale of Gerse's slaying of a mighty Cold Drake he takes you through the wooden partitions to the inner shrine, which contains a simple stone sarcophagus and an altar bearing a great two handed sword with a great amber lump attached to its end - the heart of the slain drake. Witbert happily regales you with all manner of anecdotes and stories of Gerse and then answers any other particular questions you have.

He then offers you all simple lodgings for the night in his house and stable, requesting only that you be present for his morning prayers to Gerse. 

[OODM: Please post any questions or converstaion you wish to make and when ready I will move on to the next morning.]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> "The hall of the great King Gotshelm, the _Tateshalla_, does lie within the Witbeamwyd, but I suspect that you will find little there. It is the spirit of Gerse that protects the region from the darkness out of Angmar, 'The Sleeping King' is little but a legend, albeit one that sustains the local folk through hard times. The story is that the King and his knights will return at the time of greatest need. However, Gerse has protected Nothva Rhaglaw for many generations and still does today. That said, these strange happenings are yet to be explained, and Gerse's influence usually drives away orcs, trolls and the like...




"With all due respect, we wouldn't be here if Gerse was doing his job," Artos says sternly. Seeing the man's face tense up, the barbarian adds, "Or perhaps we are sent here by some will of Gerse, if you want to look at it that way. Nevertheless, we have one request and that is to be shown where the Sleeping King lies. Will you tell us or not?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 21, 2004)

"Gerse's spirit has always protected the folk of these parts, and I am still able to commune with his spirit and pass on his blessings. As far as I am aware his influence is undisturbed, but yes these reports of a 'phantom' and the missing folk must have some explanation. What though I am unsure."

"The Tateshalla should not be too difficult to find, it lies in a vale in the north of the Witbeamwyd. If you are going to visit it to investigate I only ask that you treat it with respect. King Gotshelm holds no sway in death, but he was a great king and his legend is powerful. The tale of his promise to return gives hope to many of the folk of the region and I would not see it shown false."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2004)

Antroine nods respectfully.

"Not many things more hurtful than crushing someone's hopes. No need to worry about it Witbert, causing that kind of heartache is definitely not in our agenda," he says, shaking his head.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Yes, thanks for the tales of Gerse.  It has warmed my heart.  I still feel, the Tateshalla is a good place to start.  We must head into the forest anyway."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 21, 2004)

Arathron nods in agreement to all that has been said.  "So it is said, so shall it be.  Now I suggest a meal and some sleep before we press on."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 22, 2004)

Witbert tells a few more of the histories of Gerse before it gets late enough to begin preparing a meal for the evening. Witbert has a housekeeper, but six more mouths than usual to feed means they are appreciative of help. Over dinner you discuss the stories of the 'phantom' and Witbert asks about each of you and your reasons for being here. You retire after a relaxed evening to an assortment of sleeping quarters in a spare room in the house and space in the stables. 

Come morning you all awake early and refreshed, enjoy a simple breakfast together and join Witbert in the shrine for his morning prayers to Gerse. As his prayers come to a close he makes an invocation, requesting the blessings of Gerse's spirit over your company as you seek to aid the folk of Nothva Rhaglaw. 

You ready yourselves to leave and Witbert expresses his gratitude and best wishes on your task. "The Tateshalla is perhaps two miles southwest from the edge of the Witbeamwyd. You'll have to travel a few miles south to pass the break in the woods and then head west from the road. If there is aught else I can do to help please come and see me."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 22, 2004)

"Thanks for your hospitality," Artos says as he lays his huge hand on Witbert's shoulder. "Gerse should be proud to have you in his service. Once we have gotten rid of this 'Phantom,' we will return." He waits for the others to say their farewells so that they can get back on the road.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2004)

"Take care, and thanks," Antroine says, the pipe in his mouth lit and quietly smouldering.

He adjusts his backpack and heads outside.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2004)

"May the Chorus guide your step."  Arathorn says with a deep bow, he then stands and waits for the others to say thier goodbyes.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 23, 2004)

Breor gathers his equipment for  the days travel  "Thanks for the repast friend and for the tales. Hopefully we will be able to return with tales of our own, for you to share with us and others that come."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 24, 2004)

The company says its goodbyes and then heads off down the road to Nothva Rhaglaw. By early morning you see the break in the forest off to the west and begin travelling overland for the half-mile or so to where the forest begins. You stop at the foot of the southern Witbeamwyd which stretches out to the south and west, looking into the trees as if expecting some presence of evil to manifest itself, but the wood itself seems quite pretty. 

The forest is filled with large upland hardwoods; Oaks, Whitebeam and Rowan in profusion and scattered Ash and Birch, but the sloping terrain leading up to the hills surmounting the forest is airy rather than dense with trees and the undergrowth of bracken, brambles and bluebells is intermittent. There are signs of logging both past and present but the wood retains a feeling of ancient splendour. Somewhat comforted by the appearance of the wood you adjust armour straps and swordbelts and enter. 

Travel is fairly easy as the experienced woodsmen lead a path gently meandering through the trees as the terrain gently slopes upwards. Arathorn, Valandil and Breor take turns scouting ahead as the party continues cautiously deeper into the wood. Perhaps two miles into the forest now the woods rise ahead and Artos leads you upwards to a small peak overlooking the surrounding forest. From your vantage you can clearly see a large vale ahead and you resume your travel immediately, curiosity over the hall warring with concern over the phantom.

In short time you broach the line of trees and see the vale extending outwards for perhaps a mile east-west, before the wood resumes, rising up to a rocky peak jutting beyond the trees. The vale is filled with scattered stands of trees and a stream winds across the western edge. You move into the clearing and crest a small hill nearby, revealing a small glade sheltered by hills on all sides with the hint of a building through the intervening trees. Your company quickly travels the distance, unsettled despite the idyllic scene before you; a sheltered vale with stands of rowan and whitebeam and grove of water chestnuts by a small pond. A great Northman hall of stone pillars and panels and roof of golden hued wood rises 30' high and extends almost 100' in length. The pillars are intricately carved in knotwork patterns and the huge double doors at the western edge of the hall are shod in untarnished copper beaten and enamelled in beautiful designs of the King and his knights.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2004)

Antroine marvels at the structure, made all the more impressive by his pipe enhanced mood. A broad grin crosses his face.

"Hmm, doesn't seem the likely dwelling of a phantom, but its a grand sight to see indeed," he says, smoke writhing from his mouth as he speaks, "I'll go take a look at the entrance."

He carefully approaches the tomb's doors, watching his step now as he goes, before giving the doors a thorough look-over.

[ooc: search +7]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil will try to find a defensible spot to keep an eye out, while Antroine investigates.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2004)

"I'm coming with you," Artos says to Antroine and follows behind, approaching the doors. "Best for us to stay in pairs, at least."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 26, 2004)

Arathorn also keeps an eye out for any trouble.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 26, 2004)

Breor signals his wolf to find a spot to wait outside the entrance.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 27, 2004)

Artos and Antroine move up to the majestic doors of the great hall while the rest of the company take up watchful positions. A short flight of stone steps rise up to the doors, which tower overhead, each almost 20' in height. The doors are shod in copper, exquisitely beaten into panels depicting King Gotshelm, a wizard and many princes, princesses and knights. The panels are bordered in enamelled designs in bright colours. All appears bright, polished and unweathered as the day they were erected. The doors have no handles or locks but fit so perfectly square that Antroine doubts whether even dust could blow through the doorway. After scanning rigourously for any presence of traps Antroine tries pushing gently on the doors and then more firmly but alas they do not budge even a hair's breadth. The party watches on anxiously but the birds sing on and the gentle sun continues to beam over the pristine glade unmolested by any dark presence.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2004)

Antroine snorts, sending an angry puff of smoke from his nostrils, and making him look a little draconic. After another minute of though and analysis he shakes his head.

"Must be a switch or lever to open the door. At least that, or it was never meant to be opened," he concludes with a shrug.

Antroine proceeds to search everywhere else near the door, paying particular attention to the pillars.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Come, Arathorn.  Let's have  look around the building & see if there's another way in."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2004)

"Somehow I doubt it my friend, but if it will make you feel better."  Arathorn joins Valandil in the search.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 28, 2004)

The building itself appears as inpenetrable as the doors. Both the stone support pillars and the golden wood panels are all flawless and seamless. You cannot help but marvel at the workmanship of those that constructed the hall. However, entry does not appear possible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2004)

Antroine shakes his head sadly and shrugs.

"Looks like we aren't getting in gentlemen," Antroine says, and crosses his arms, looking at the well made doors stubbornly, "Any ideas?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2004)

"Well unless we are fighting a phantom, we are back to square one.  I suggest we investigate the murder scenes."  Arathorn replies.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 28, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Yes, I suppose that's our best bet, Arathorn.  A shame.  I was so hoping to see this place more closely."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Antroine shakes his head sadly and shrugs.
> 
> "Looks like we aren't getting in gentlemen," Antroine says, and crosses his arms, looking at the well made doors stubbornly, "Any ideas?"




"I have one," Artos replies and then utters the word, "Gotshelm." If the word doesn't work, the barbarian agrees with the others that they should seek out the other sites.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry, busy week. Will update on the weekend.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2004)

_OOC: Has the Tolkien curse foiled yet another game? It has been almost a month since Inez Hull posted an actual update to the game. I'm not blaming here, just stating a fact. Should we hang this one up?_


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm sad to see this one go....  looked pretty good for a while and I liked the various character concepts...Oh well....chalk another up to the pbp gods..I'll keep an eye on this thread for a bit though...who knows what can happen...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 24, 2004)

(ooc: Indeed it would appear Tolkien's curse is far reaching, but yeah, won't hurt to keep an eye out in case the thread stirs again.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 24, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 24, 2004)

I am actually still around guys, but things have been hectic and I've just been struggling to find time. I would like to keep things going but am struggling to make this a priority with what spare time I have. If you are all still interested in playing I will do my best to get things going again. I used to spend an unhealthy amount of time at ENWorld but seem to be finding a lot more to draw my attention in RL these days (not necessarily a bad thing). I think if I can spend a bit of time getting things running again I should be able to resume play at a fair pace. I don't have access to the net at work so posting won't be daily but I think I could post every other day.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 24, 2004)

IH,

I personally would love to have the game continue, but I can also understand not having enough time to devote to running a PbP. In short, do what you feel like doing and the rest of will be okay with your decision, I'm sure.

Jay


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 24, 2004)

Haven't given up yet.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd like to keep going but I would also understand if you decided to pull the plug on it. S'all good.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 25, 2004)

What Mirth and Dog said.  Would like to play, but do whats best for you.  I would request if you do decide not to persue the game, that you inform us.  Perhaps someone else could take up the ME torch.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 30, 2004)

When you've made your decision, please let us know one way or the other.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 9, 2004)

The company makes a final circuit of the hall, but ingress seems impossible. Meanwhile Artos searches his mind for a phrase that may magick the doors open, but alas has no more success than his companions. You regather to contemplate what direction to head next, basking in the sight of the magnificent construction and the serenity of the wooded dale.


[OODM: OK life has slowed down a bit and I believe we should be able to get this going again. GaryH seems to no longer be at ENWorld so I'll assume that Belegon fell ill and remained at Nothva Rhaglaw - which should speed up the party's movement and improve its general level of stealth at the expense of combat power.]


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2004)

*Valandil*

"OK.  So much for my theory that this shrine would prove pivital to our quest for the phantom.  Or perhaps if we could get inside we would understand more.  Anyway, I say we head back for the Drebiwyd forrest, to where the man died and the shepards were frightened or missing.  If we go to the spots where this phantom appeared, we might be able to trace it back to its nest."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2004)

Antroine runs his fingers through his hair while his pipe appears to simmer in his mouth.

"Sounds like a plan," he replies, and adjusts his pack for further travel.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 9, 2004)

Arathorn nod in agreement, "Let us be off."


----------



## ferretguy (May 10, 2004)

"Full agreement here....To the tracking of the creature we go..."
mumbling to himself..."beats hanging out at a old tomb"


----------



## Inez Hull (May 10, 2004)

The company back tracks its way through the great vale and then heads straight north winding a fresh path through the light forestation. The travel is a light downhill and after little more than a mile the thinning woods eventually break into the shallow grassy gorge between the northern and southern woods. Almost a mile north the woods resume in a solid line of trees that stretch from west to east. 

At this point Artos takes up the lead, directing the party northeast until he locates a game trail entering the Drebiwyd that is commonly used by local hunters. The wyd comprises similar foliage to its southern brethren and seems significantly less hilly, with just the one significant rise to your northwest. 

Artos advises that the body of Beroth was found perhaps a mile down the game trail. The party share tense looks, despite the becoming look of the wyd and prepare to continue onwards.


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2004)

"We're not far now," Artos says, smiling broadly. Hoping to break the heightening tension, he adds, "Beautiful, isn't it?"

_OOC: I'm still here. It was just a busy Mother's Day weekend._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

"Indeed it is," Antroine agrees.

No smoke issues from his pipe, but from the way it moves the others can tell he's somewhat nervous. His hand often strays to his rapier, just for reassurance.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 16, 2004)

As Artos leads the company down the game trail everyone has their eyes peeled for danger. The wyd is quite beautiful and the foliage sparse enough that you all have fair visibility for at least 100' ahead of you at most times. Regardless of the serene backdrop and the pleasantly warm sun which has reached its zenith overhead, nerves run tense and cold sweat trickles down backs. However when a threat eventually comes it is in the most unexpected of places.

As Artos leads the party around a bend in the trail his attention focused firmly ahead, he notices something in the grass underfoot just as he is about to set his foot down. He desperately throws his weight to the side and falls over with a crash and a whoosh of air expelled from his lungs. The company is instantly at arms and scrambling for cover or a sign of a foe. Artos gets to his feet and calls for calm. As the company gathers around he picks a fallen branch from the ground and stabs it into the patch of grass he had been walking through. A metallic clang and the crack of splintering wood resounds. Artos bends down to retrieve a now sprung bear trap and you all see a shiver run up his spine as he realises that he came within inches of losing his foot. The irony of the huge, shaggy, bear-like man almost falling victim to a trap intended for his ursine _cousins_ is lost on no one.


----------



## Manzanita (May 16, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Well, there are clearly people about.  We're probably in about the right place.  I'm glad you saw that Artos before you stepped in it.  That would be even worse than what the bear produces."  He says with a laugh.


----------



## Mirth (May 16, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "That would be even worse than what the bear produces."  He says with a laugh.




"I wouldn't be so certain, friend," Artos says grimly, without a hint of the humor he displayed just moments before. "Regardless, we should all be on our toes now ... so to speak." He shoves the bear trap roughly into his pack and then gets back to the matter at hand.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 16, 2004)

"It appears we have more to worry about than just the boogey-man," Antroine adds with a nervous chuckle.

He scans the path ahead warily, as the additional concern placed its strain on him.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 16, 2004)

Artos can't quite help but think as he places the trap in his pack that it was oddly placed to snare a bear. He shakes off the thought and resumes leading the company onwards down the trail. Tensions run high and your pace of travel slows down as you move cautiously, eyes and ears tuned for anything out of the ordinary. At the slow pace it perhaps an hour before Artos gives the party notice that the site of Beroth's attack is up ahead. 

The party draw weapons and move up, Arathorn, Breor and Valandil melting into the trees as you try to surround and suprise anything that might be here. However, the forest seems to be vacant of any life except a few twittering birds in the nearby trees. There is no welcome relief though at finding the woods vacant, built up adrenalin and tension have taken their toll on sore muscles and jittery nerves. Artos points out where his friends body was found and elaborates on how the body was when he stumbled across it. The company gather round to discuss their next course of action.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2004)

Probably too late, but Arathorn looks for any distingishing marks around the clearing.


----------



## Mirth (May 16, 2004)

"Don't ask me how, but I have a feeling we're being followed," Artos says quietly when the group is huddled together. "At the very least, we were expected to return here. Given that, we may indeed find more evidence now than was here the last time I ... visited. Be wary and examine everything." 

Oddly, the barbarian sinks to all fours and sniffs the ground around where the body was found. He grabs a pile of damp leaves from the forest floor and holds them closely to his nose, snorting strongly, before moving to a nearby tree and inspecting the base of it intently. More quickly than a man of his size would seem capable, he then climbs the tree and looks down on the site from the vantage point of one of the branches.


----------



## Manzanita (May 16, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil follows Athos' progress with a mixture of mirth and respect.  Chuckling to himself, he also goes about looking for tracks or signs of what might have been here.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 17, 2004)

The two rangers and the bushy woodsman scout and search for tracks throughout the area, whilst Breor keeps guard and Antroine... does whatever it is that Antroine does! Though their combined woodslore is great, some time has passed since Artos recovered his friends body. Arathorn however does find a hint of tracks from a large quadreped animal which seems to be a predator by the traces of claw marks accompannying the prints. There is no discernable trail, but Arathorn also finds traces of similar tracks a short distance further down the game trail.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2004)

While the others searched the area Antroine packed his pipe and lit up. If there was ever an ideal time for it in his mind, it was now, to take some edge off the situation.

He paces about the area, looking at interesting patches of earth, and trying to make himself useful.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2004)

*Valandil*

"OK.  Well, isn't there one more spot where there was trouble that we could investigate?"


----------



## Mirth (May 19, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> The two rangers and the bushy woodsman scout and search for tracks throughout the area, whilst Breor keeps guard and Antroine... does whatever it is that Antroine does! Though their combined woodslore is great, some time has passed since Artos recovered his friends body. Arathorn however does find a hint of tracks from a large quadreped animal which seems to be a predator by the traces of claw marks accompannying the prints. There is no discernable trail, but Arathorn also finds traces of similar tracks a short distance further down the game trail.




_(Assuming Arathorn tells them about the tracks)_ Artos climbs down to take a closer look at both sets of them, trying to determine what made the tracks.

To Valandil's suggestion, he replies, "Well those shepherd boys disappeared and also that ghost was seen, which were you thinking of?"


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Let's investigate the disapearence of the shepard boys.  If there's a possibility they're still alive, that would be our top priority."


----------



## ferretguy (May 20, 2004)

Breor agrees "Those sheperd boys could definilty use some help if it is not already to late"


----------



## Inez Hull (May 20, 2004)

Artos investigates the tracks Arathorn has found and concurs with his assessment that the prints are of some large carnivore, perhaps a large wolf or hunting cat. However, only the tracks of one animal appear to be present.


[OODM: I suggest if you're all having trouble remembering what was supposed to have happened where and when that you reread pages 5 and 6 of this thread. Heck, this game has had a few long dormant patches and I've found myself unsure of some details]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 21, 2004)

"Seems kinda unlikely but you think that fellow's death could be attributed to an animal?" Antroine queries, upon hearing about animal foot prints.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 21, 2004)

Arathorn does indeed tell the others of the tracks, and then listens to thier comments.  "It would seem likely, however, that in itself would indicate something unusual.  Even if it were a natural predator, that would mean something moved it from its normal hunting grounds and prey.  Since there have been no such incidents in the past."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 22, 2004)

Antroine nods. He is far from being an expert on animal behaviour, but he was following what was being said.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 25, 2004)

And so the bold party of adventurers decided to......


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2004)

"I think we should head to where Aski made his sighting, I want to know the connection between an uncharacteristic animal attack and the sighting of a phantom," Antroine says and sends out a smoke ring.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2004)

"Well, if we've discovered all we can here.  That's as good a place as any."  Arathorn agrees.


----------



## Mirth (May 26, 2004)

"Agreed," said Artos sharply. "Let's go." All the while, his mind was on that trap and the large claw marks they found. What was the connection...


----------



## Inez Hull (May 28, 2004)

Artos is not sure of the exact details of where Aski is reported to have seen the Phantom, but advises the party that Aski was hunting in a large vale at the foot of the hills that build up to the Pen-Dredi, the highest point in the northern Drebiwyd. Artos suggests following the game trail will lead the party in a circuitous but easily navigable manner to the vale.

The animal prints thoroughly investigated, the party resumes its travel northward. The game trail picks its way through the somewhat sparse and hilly wood, veering around the contours of the land. After an hours travel a small creek is passed and the path seems to be less frequently used. As the sun moves overhead into the early afternoon, the shadows in the wood lengthen and several times you find yourselves double-taking at hints of movement or half shapes in the trees, but despite the keen eyes of the company, nothing tangible is found. After close to an hour's further travel nerves are once more stretched taut when Artos halts the party and states that the clearing where Aski was hunting lies ahead. Arathorn sends Breor and Grey ahead to scout and the horseman soon returns to report that the vale is occupied by a large herd of grazing Elk, with little else of significance visible.

More at ease, the party advances the short distance and gazes upon the clearing in the woods, perhaps several hundred yards across at its widest. A large herd of Elk are gathered on the western fringe of the vale grazing on grass and leaves and largely ignoring the group of men who have intruded on them....

...and then the three rangers notice a ripple of tension move through the herd, a restlessness and nervous shifting that sends alarm bells ringing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2004)

Antroine hasn't the feintest idea what could be wrong, and not noticing the elks' tension, is still casually meandering his way towards the glade.

"Well, if animals are hanging around here that doesn't really give me the idea that some kind of freakishly deadly phantasm is also in close proximity," he watches a puff of smoke spiral away.


----------



## Manzanita (May 28, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Put away your pipe." Valandil snaps at Antrione.  "There's something afoot."  The Dunedain draws his longsword, and his left hand clenches into a fist at his chest, feeling Itendûna, his family signet ring, close to his heart.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2004)

Arathorn nods emphatically as he nocks an arrow to his bow.


----------



## ferretguy (May 29, 2004)

Signalling to Grey to move out Breor states "Perhaps I can get a better view from around the herds flank of what can be disturbing them." He takes off to the left following Grey around the left of the glade, still staying within the cover of the forest.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 29, 2004)

The two Dunadein bring their companions to alertness of the building danger and arm themselves as Breor swiftly flanks the herd of elk, keeping within the fringes of the wood. None of the rangers sense anything apart from your group and the elk, but something is obviously disturbing the herd, even noticeably to the Gondorian now. Arathorn and Valandil exchange a worried glance, both reading their concern mirrored on the others face - that the herd is on the verge of stampeding.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2004)

Antroine removes the pipe from his mouth, and looks around more carefully, having been startled by Valandil. His bleary eyes notice it this time, the animals were acting funny, he'd think they were scared of something even. Antroine tucks his pipe into a pocket and draws his rapier.

"Now if those things freak out, are they gonna run this way?" he asks, having become more observant with the tension in the air.


----------



## Manzanita (May 30, 2004)

*Valandil*

"In case they stampede this way, find yourself a tree to flatten yourself against and sheild you from any impacts."


----------



## Mirth (Jun 1, 2004)

Seemingly oblivious to the chatter going on amongst his companions, Artos drops to one knee, keenly eyeing the elk herd and their head movements, and strangely sniffs the air around him.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 5, 2004)

Artos: 



Spoiler



You only pick up the scent of your companions and that of the Elk, tinged with fear.



Arathorn: 



Spoiler



I've given each of the rangers a wild empathy check to pick up on what is happening and try to influence it and only you were successful. At first you assume that the herd is reacting to the prescence of humans and you attempt to calm them down - unsuccessfully. However you realise upon closer inspection that there seems to be just one or two of the elk who are disturbing all of the others, spreading panic amongst them. Unfortunately the panic has spread too quickly amongst them and you get no opportunity to do anything about the elk generating the disturbance as the elk stampede and the culprits are lost to you amongst the rush.




As the herd of elk become increasingly agitated Artos drops to one knee sniffing the air, orc or animal-like. A stern faced Arathorn strides to the front of the party instructing you all to silence and stillness. He squats in front of the elk and slowly pans his vision across them as the party watches on in concern as the tension thickens to an almost tangible quality. Those of you watching Arathorn see a puzzled look cross his face followed by dawning comprehension and then fear as he turns and runs only moments before the herd erupts in stampede.

The elk surge forward en masse directly towards the party, raising a cacophonous thunder and a cloud of blinding dust as they swiftly cross the clearing towards the scattering party. Breor watches aghast from the safety of his position to the side as the tide of elk crashes against his companions. 

Both of the Dunedain have reacted cannily, Valandil quickly back amongst the trees and Arathorn just outpacing the elk before swinging himself behind the cover of a sturdy bole. 

Artos shifts his lumbering bulk with a surprising turn of speed but cannot outpace the frontrunners of the stampede and is slammed hard in the back by several elk before swiftly scrambling up a tree in a feat of prowess belying his size. 

Antroine is caught off guard and is still yards from the tree line when the wave of stampeding elk breaks over him, knocking him to the ground winding him heavily. Several times he tries to rise from amongst the surging animals but is knocked down again. As panic sets in and he despairs of surfacing from the stampede Antroine finds a momentary lapse and springs to his feet finding that he has been buffeted and dragged to within reach of the trees. A quick stride and spring and the wiry Gondorian has caught hold of an overhanging branch and swung himself up from the press of the stampede where he collapses breathing heavily, contemplating his mortality.

The herd charges onwards and past the party scattering into the woods beyond until the rumble of their combined footsteps dies down and disappears. The dust slowly settles and you regather, some of you unscathed and others rather worse for wear [Artos 4 points of damage taken, Antroine 14 damage taken].


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil peeks around his tree to make sure no more animals are coming his way.  Then he steps out, holding his sword in one hand, his left still bound in a fist.  "Antroine, are you OK?  Do you need help?"  He scans the field in search of his fellow Ranger's investigations.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

Antroine drops from his spot up in the tree, his landing would have been nimble would he have not dropped to one knee and grunted in pain. He pulls out his pipe as he limps over to Valandil.

"I'm not as bad as after our run in with those orcs, but yeah, I could use some attention," he says, and winces when he puts too much weight on his problem leg.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2004)

*Valandil*

Despite his concerns for his friend and their safety, Valandil can't help but chuckle.  "As the local healer, might I suggest you take your pipe out of your mouth _before_ you jump from a tree?"  He then lays his hands gently on Antroine's injured leg, and lets the healing power of his ancestors flow. (cast _CLW_, replacing _protection from evil_)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Even though the herd seems to have passed, Arathorn is still quite concerned.  "That was not natural, it was planned by two of what appeared to be elk, in thier midst.   Something most unnatural is at work in these woods.  Perhaps the rumors of a phantom, are not far fetched."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2004)

*Valandil*

"The elk, themselves, are sentient and evil, do you think?  Something is either possesing the elk, or disguising themselves as one?  Either way, should we not follow this heard?  Another option would be to track it from whence it came.  Perhaps then we would find what infected this heard."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 6, 2004)

Valandil calls upon the Valar and sends healing light through the pain in Antroine's leg, leaving lttle but a slight twinge (heals 11 points)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2004)

"Nicely done," Antroine remarks as his leg is returned to usefulness, "So do we try to catch up with the elk? Or are we inspecting this clearing for clues?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 6, 2004)

"I suggest the clearing, I'm not sure I would recognize the two, without them acting strangely.  That presumes they are elk and still with the herd."  Arathorn muses.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2004)

_OOC:  The elk are no longer in the clearing are they?  They stampeded off.  Is there anything in the clearing now?_


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 7, 2004)

The herd have stampeded off and judging from the sounds in the distance they have settled back to their grazing a few hundred yards away. 

There is nothing obviously of note in the clearing.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Can you describe what you saw out there, friend Arathorn?  I am able to sense the presense of mystic evil at times.  Perhaps we should pursue the heard and attempt to isolate the corupted elk."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2004)

"Just that what appeared to be two elk, deliberatly startled the rest,  so that they would stampede.  I did not notice any distingishing marks."  Arathorn says with a shrug.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 8, 2004)

Breor heads back to the others to make sure none of his companions are badly wounded by that freak stampede. As he approaches he notes minimal if any injuries. "Well that was strange...a short stampede that was...don't recall ever seeing something like that.."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2004)

*Valandil*

"I don't know that we have much else to go on.  Shall we pursue the elk, and attempt to isolate the 'possesed' ones?  We would have to be careful for another stampede.  But I could try to detect the presense of evil in them.  Perhaps they are shape-shifters of some sort."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

Antroine rubs his head, still slightly bruised.

"I guess we're going after the herd then?" he asks, and shuffles a little towards the nearest tree, "Better be careful if we are, being trampled hurts."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 10, 2004)

Tracking down the herd is more than easy, the path they have blazed through the woods is obvious even to Antroine. Your company carefully covers the few hundred yards to where the herd has settled. As you come within range of them, individual noses twitch and ears prick up and a still less than settled current seems to ebb through the herd. Arathorn scans through the visible elk but cannot place the two he marked out earlier. Valandil and Breor concur that the herd could easily stampede again if agitated and Artos notices some of the elk on the fringe of the herd moving in to group with their brethren.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 10, 2004)

"Sorry, I notice  nothing unusual as I feared.  Unless you wish to try your spell, I guess were back to square one."  Arathon muses.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2004)

*Valandil*

"This is going to be tricky.  If I am able to identify the 'evil' elk, we must quickly act to kill or capture them.  They are dangerous in their ability to get the elk to stampede, but I doubt the can control the elk to the extent that they can make them attack us at close range.  I suggest we close quickly if I can identify them."

Valandil will take a deep breath, bring his ring close into his chest, and attempt to detect evil amidst the elk.

OOC:  I'm on the road, with no SRD, and erratic access.  Valandil will cast his spell as soon as the others are prepared.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 11, 2004)

Valandil closes his eyes and seems to enter a trance, mumbling under his breath. He slowly opens his eyes and then scans the increasingly agitated herd. After a few moments he turns to his companions and informs you that he has detected no evil presence.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2004)

"I guess that leaves the glade to inspect. I'll be glad to be out the the herd's presence," Antroine says as he turns to leave.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 15, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry to have to do this, but I've got to put all of my PbP gaming on hold for awhile. I'm finally going to finish my Master's degree in Literature this summer after putting it off for 6 years (while owning my own business). I only have the thesis to complete, so I'm going to concentrate on that full-time until it is due in late July. Feel free to autopilot my character or take him out of the game completely. I'll check back in August to see what's going on. You may still see me cruising the boards a tiny bit in the meantime, but I doubt it. I just don't want to hold up any of the games by not being able to keep up a post count (as has been the case for the last week or so). I've really enjoyed all of my PbP games and I hope to rejoin as many as I can in August. Until then, have a blast! Feel free to contact me, if you want or need to. - Thanks, Jay/Mirth - mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com_


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 15, 2004)

We'll look forward to your rejoining us. If this game keeps going there's plenty of material to go through, the ICE MERP adventures all came with three scenarios and plenty of material for fitting in other adventure hooks. I might just chime in at this point and state that as a general rule MERP adventures were always pretty freeform. There have been plenty of good ideas from the party that probably seem to have been blocked, but stem more from the adventure not being particularly linear.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2004)

OOC:  I'm a bit lost as to what to suggest next.  We've investigated both sites where the phantom was encountered or suspected to have been.  The temple was closed.  Any other ideas?


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 16, 2004)

ooc: to be honest I'm a little stuck myself....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2004)

ooc: I'm thinking we should head back to the first glade the herd was in, searching near and in it might help.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2004)

OOC:I have no other suggestions.  If we don't go back to the glade, its just hmm, licks finger, the wind is blowing that way....


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 17, 2004)

OOC: that sounds good to me...maybe we missed something.

Breor calls for Grey. "Well this herds a bit strange, but we must be missing something. Perhaps if we check out the glade again we may find something more substantial....or if we're here long enough, it may find us."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 22, 2004)

At the sight of the once again nervous herd the party withdraws and returns to the glade where the elk were originally encountered. The party splits up and searches throughout the clearing and surrounding woods but find little of note. Somewhat puzzled, you regather to decide what to do next. You all realise that another factor will come in to play in a matter of hours - daylight. The sun has passed it's zenith and it is now early afternoon. You have travelled perhaps an hour and a half into the northern wyd but would have to leave soon to clear the vicinity of both wyds by dusk.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 22, 2004)

*Valandil*

"I see little reason to return to town.  Perhaps if we remain in the area, the phantm will find us."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

*Arathorn, ranger of the north*

"Agreed,  that may prove as sound as any other plan.  Meanwhile, how are we on meals?  There is obviously, meat on the hoof, nearby."  Arathorn says with a smile.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2004)

"Mmm, fresh meat," Antroine says, pipe in hand, "Yeah, and there's a water source nearby too isn't there?"


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 24, 2004)

"Well if need be we could take from the herd, nature does supply that which any would need.." Breor pauses "Although considering the way the herd is acting, it may leave us with a smaller party..."

OOC: will be leaving town 3 days (anniversery stuff in disneyland!) will post when I get back, feel free to autopilot...


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 24, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Yes.  Let's get some meat & make camp.  I think this culling this heard would be a good idea."  Valandil sheaths his longsword and prepares his bow.  "Come Arathorn, shall we?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

"I'll... err..." Antroine thinks about what he could do, "I'll get water, I guess, if someone could point out where I'd want to go to get it."

Once pointed in the right direction Antoine goes to collect water, pipe clenched in his teeth.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2004)

Arathorn follows the other ranger stealthily towards the herd.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 29, 2004)

Whilst Breor and Artos go about finding and setting up a campsite and fire, Antroine keeps a watch of questionable security and the two Dunedain stalk off towards the elk herd. Arathorn and Valandil creep cautiously southward until they have visual range on the herd and believe they are unnoticed. Arathorn draws back a shaft and releases as Valandil keeps a hawkish gaze on the herd. The arrow flies true, taking an elk through the neck and scattering its nearby brethren. The herd startles, but unaware of the rangers simply scatters and shifts further southward. Waiting for a few cautious minutes the rangers then move in to safely collect their kill and in a few minutes more return to their companions and the beginnings of a fire. 

The company takes rest, enjoying the tranquility of the glade and savouring the smell of roast meat, with the exception of Artos who dissapears for a while to forage and then claims a small portion of as yet uncooked meat. The peaceful setting beguiles the party for a while and it is not until the lengthening shadows cast by the Pen-Dredi to the west darken the forest that thoughts turn once more to the phantom. There are still a couple of hours of sunlight left, but whilst the sky remains light, the shadow cast by the peak is already darkening the woods around you, lending them a foreboding eerieness that belies their daylight serenity. 

[OODM: Any plans before I move time onwards?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

Antroine draws his rapier and keeps it within arm's reach, uncertain of what the night will bring.

"So this phantom, what do you think it looks like?" he asks the others as he packs his pipe.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 30, 2004)

Looking up from feeding Grey, Breor turns to Antroine "I would figure that if it shows itself tonight we will definitly know!". He smiles and rubs behind Greys ears as the she wolf ripps into a hunk of meat.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2004)

"Agreed"  says Arathorn as he nervously picks at his fletching.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 4, 2004)

[OODM: Sorry 'bout the lack of posting, very busy week. I'll attempt to get a bit of flow happpening once more]


The company boldly decides to wait on in the lengthening shadows, to Artos's reminder that Aski had his encounter with the _Phantom_ at dusk, in this very forest. The meal of freshly roasted elk is enjoyed, but relaxation soon becomes impossible and the rich meat turns nervous stomaches queasy. Nerves fray and the lengthening shadows bring an eerie quietness to the wyd. The rangers swear that nothing is abnormal about the forest, just the normal quiet as diurnal animals retire and nocturnal creatures have yet to begin their nights activities. However, the words do little to convince anyone, and whether it be purely from the expectation of the _Phantom's_ appearance, something _feels_ wrong.

With time the false dusk of the westerly peak's shadow becomes true dusk and moves on into night. The light of the campfire and the glow from moon and stars above grant fair visibility in the sparse foliage of the wyd, yet the shadows seem to bear menace. Suprisingly it is Antroine, whose increasing fear of the _phantom_ seems to have cut through his normal smoke hazed distraction, who first notices the strange light off in the distance to the west. With a strangled yelp he is on his feet pointing for the rest of the party to see. It is hard to see at first, blinking between the interposing trees several hundred yards away, upslope in the foothills of the Pen-Dredi, but with patience all spot it at last, a flickering ghostlight of pale blue-green slowly moving through the trees.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 4, 2004)

*Valandil*

"We are here to investigate.  And this would appear worthy of such."  Valandil stand and checks his weapons.  "Let's go."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

*Arathorn*

Arathorn nods in agreement, as he knocks his bow.  He attempts to follow the phantom lights, while keeping alert for danger from another quarter.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2004)

Antroine puts his pipe away, and follows the others towards the light with rapier in hand.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 5, 2004)

The company is quickly on it's feet, a tangible foe at last found. Weapons out, you pick your way through the dark woods towards the fey flickering lights. Nervous glances abound but there is nothing apparent other than the strange pulsating orbs of blue and green light in the distance. However the sight is unnatural and sends chills down your spines, making closing on the apparition the furthest thing from anyones mind. Yet your task lies in front of you and you steel your nerves and advance. 

As you close the distance the lights suddenly wink out. The party freezes in a momentary panic, ears and eyes strained for a sign of anything, but blackness and silence is all that is to be sensed. Then suddenly the lights erupt in a flash of colour not fifty yards away, downslope now from your position. Before you can move though the lights dissapear again before appearing upslope once more. As you move towards them the lights appear to move in and out of the trees but steadily away from the party. You advance and make some ground but progress seems slow as the lights continually flicker out and reappear at a distance once more, continually leading upslope.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2004)

"I think it's leading us somewhere, some kind of trap I'd wager," Antroine says, advancing cautiously with the others.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 5, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Yes.  A trap, little doubt.  It seems this phamtom is a subtle beast, able to possess elk, then quickly leave, form itself into lights and blip about.  Let us hope it has no real teeth.  I see little choice but to keep following.  We may be a surprise in ourselves, as we are no mere hunters and trappers.  None the less, let us move slowly and carefully.  Watch for trip wire, snares and quicksand.  If I'm right, it wants us to follow and will not lose us if we are slow."


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 6, 2004)

Breor nodds in agreement, although this does stink of sorcery most foul.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 20, 2004)

The party decides to continue following the fey-lights, suspicion and curiousity warring but tempered with the knowledge that the Phantom has killed before and that there are two young shephards missing. The lights flicker in in and out, seemingly at random but inexorably leading the party upslope into the ever steeper and craggier Pen-Dredi. You seem to be making steady progress on the lights - not necessarily a reassuring thought - when a clearing in the trees reveals a yawning cleft in the rock. 

Visible by the light of the moon and stars, you can see the rocky slope drops away almost vertically for over 100', levels out briefly, before then rising steeply until reaching a height level with your own perhaps 60' away. You see the rough gully extends off into the darkness to your left and right. The lights wink in and out, visible just inside the trees on the other side of the gully, seemingly waiting for your party to reach them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2004)

"So... any suggestions on how to cross sixty feet of nothing?" Antroine asks, looking to the party members more learned in the field of nature.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

"Not unless we have over a 100' of rope."  Arathorn replies, glumly.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2004)

*Valandil*

"I have 50 feet of good elven rope.  But neither a grappling hook nor enough faith in my knot-tying ability to bet our lives on combing my rope with another's.  We are not lost, though, I think.  See how it remains close to us despite our slow travel?  It wants us as much as we want it.  Perhaps we could work our way around, or stay here, and set a trap for it."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

"We have no idea how far the chasm extends, and what if it trying to lead to something that is not a trap?"  Arathorn interjects.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2004)

"Either way, our path crosses this chasm," Antroine says, and puts his pipe in his mouth, starting to think.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 22, 2004)

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Let us investigate another way around the chasm.  Look at the light on the other side.  I don't believe it is trying to lose us. It may well even follow us if we try to go around.  Before we leave, let us try to ensure we can find this place again if need be.  Also, let's try to get a sense of the direction we've been heading, so that if we do lose the light, we could purue its likely path."

OOC:  We haven't noticed any tracks yet, have we, as we follow the supposed phantom?


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 22, 2004)

"Well since it seems to want us to follow, I say we find a path around and see where it leads us" states Breor


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2004)

Antroine nods.

"Going around seems the only way," he says, "It will take a long time."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Antroine nods.
> 
> "Going around seems the only way," he says, "It will take a long time."




"Indeed, we'll be lucky if it comes back tommorrow night.  I doubt we will reach its position tonight."  Arathorn returns.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 27, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  We haven't noticed any tracks yet, have we, as we follow the supposed phantom?




Nothing obvious, but it is night and you have had your attention on the _Phantom_.


The party decides to try and navigate around the gorge and continue it's _pursuit _of the Phantom. You begin moving off in a southerly direction, following the line of the ridge and soon the oddly flashing lights are left behind. After only perhaps half an hour of cautious march along the lip of the gorge the slope seems to fall away and you are able to carefully climb down without the need for rope. As you stand at the bottom looking at the other side of the gorge for the best path to traverse the upslope, Breor spots the familiar green lights of the Phantom twinkling in the distance to the north, now at the bottom of the gorge.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 28, 2004)

"This thing is just having alot of fun with us..." Breor growls "but at least we don't have to go up"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2004)

Antroine looks up the opposite slope, slightly puzzled.

"Watcha mean?" he asks Breor.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 30, 2004)

Actions?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 30, 2004)

Arathorn motions for the group to follow, as he continues to follow the light.  Always looking out for danger as he goes.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 30, 2004)

> "Watcha mean?" he asks Breor.




"Well it stays just out of reach, teasing us....perhaps it is waiting for us to tire before attacking" replys Breor


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 30, 2004)

The company grit their collective teeth, steel their nerves and continue following the pulsing lights. As before, they continue to flash in and out, disappearing for a moment then returning, but ever leading you on northward through the gorge. The gorge walls gradually steepen and after you have travelled for perhaps twenty minutes of cautious pursuit, the rangers guess that you must be in much the same position as where the lights crossed over to the other side of the gorge before. The lights stop moving and sit eerily throbbing and glowing a fey greenish blue in the middle of the gorge not sixty feet from you. You exchange uncertain looks, contemplating what to to do next now that you are where the lights were seemingly leading you. When suddenly the lights wink out once more....

Breor: 



Spoiler



You see movement further down the gorge just after the phantom lights disappeared. It was quick and you are not sure what it was, only that it appeared to move away and then....up!




Only moments after the lights have disappeared the party hears sounds from overhead at the top of the gorge. A pebble bounces down the steep sides of the gorge, kicking up loose dirt onto the party, but none is bothered for their attention is instantly transfixed on the low rumble overhead of a rockslide.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2004)

"It really musn't like us!" Antroine says, trying to retreat out of the vicinity of the rockslide.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 30, 2004)

Arathorn also tries to back quickly out of the way.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 31, 2004)

"Damn" whistling for Grey, Breor quickly moves back down the gorge away from the sudden rockslide.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 31, 2004)

The party scatters, seeking shelter from the falling rocks, but the fall is relatively short and their is little time to get away. The rocks tumble down with an overwhelming, shuddering roar, blocking out all sound and sight of the night sky. Antroine and Arathorn are under the worst of the fall but both react cannily, throwing themselves against the side of the gorge. Arathorn escapes the worst of the fall taking 13 damage (saved for half) and Antroine's natural grace and spatial sense navigates him harmlessly through with nothing more than a few bruises (save made with evasion, fortunately as it was by far the highest damage roll). The others catch the fringes of the rockfall but the rocks are hard and fast nonetheless. Artos takes 19 damage, Breor 18 damage and Valandil 16 damage (all failed saves but damage rolls were much less). Breor's warning to Grey sees his wolf friend streak out through the rockfall but take a painfull blow on the hip as she emerges. The dust slowly settles allowing you to see by the light of moon and stars. You realise that the scope of the rockfall was quite significant and obviously not natural. You are all quite bruised and battered, several of you nursing possible fractures with the exception of the bewildered looking Gondorian who has even managed to retain his still smoking pipe.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil's lips tighten in a smile.  "It seeks not to avoid us, but to kill us.  And it seems to possess some physical form.  Enough to move large rocks.  And it can either move with extreem rapidity, or there's more than one of it.  Let us make our way back, our of avalanch danger."  He lowers his voice to whisper to the gathered group.  "We must set a trap for it."  He then checks the party over.  "Does anyone need healing right now?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2004)

Antroine puffs his pipe a couple of times and looks at the others.

"Blimey, you fellows came out a bit worse for wear, eh?" he says, startled.

He nods solemnly at the mention of a trap.

"Nah, I managed to get out pretty unscathed. I'm a lucky sod at times," he replies to the offer of healing.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 1, 2004)

Arathorn replies "I think I dislocated my shoulder."  Looking to Antoine, he says "you'll have to teach me that trick someday."

OOC: Like at 9th level.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 2, 2004)

Checking his wolf companion over, noting her limp and obvious pain, and also the severe gashes on his legs(and possibly a cracked rib or 2 from the pain breathing caused...)Breor looks to Valandil "I think that I could definitly use some help along with Grey here...it was definitly a trap, I did get sight of something moving quickly back and up the sides of the gorge just after the lights went out. The lights were just a way to lure us into our deaths. Seems like it wants to take care of us using the forest against us."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "I think I dislocated my shoulder." Looking to Antoine, he says "you'll have to teach me that trick someday."




"That I shall, good sir," he says, and while the others see to their injuries he takes a role as lookout.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 5, 2004)

Whilst Antroine keeps up a guard for any further sign of the _Phantom_, Valandil inspects the wounds of his companions.

Antroine 3 damage taken
Arathorn 13 damage taken
Artos 23 damage taken 
Breor 18 damage taken
Valandil 16 damage taken


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil will drop Protection from Evil and Magic Weapon to cast CLWs on Breor and Artos.  After they move away from further dangers of avalanches, he'll stop the group for a quiet huddle.

"This thing wants to kill us.  I say we do continue to try to get up to the other side, where it was before.  Although avoiding any obvious trap areas such as we were just in.  But perhaps one or two of us could fall back and hide.  If it follows us, perhaps we can turn the tables on it.  Is anyone good at hiding?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 5, 2004)

Valandil murmurs a quick prayer over both Breor and Artos, healing any major damage and leaving just the bruising and flesh damage which he assures will heal well in time. Breor receives 9 points of healing, bringing him to 9 damage taken and Artos receives 7 points of healing, bringing him to 16 taken.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2004)

Antroine silently kicks himself for not putting any effort into stealth skills.

"Erm, I'd probably do most help as bait," he says.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 7, 2004)

Plans?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*Valandil*

"No one's good at hiding, eh?  Well, I'm not bad at it.  Does anyone volunteer to stay behind with me while the others move ahead loudly?  I've got a signal whistle here.  I'll blow it if we get into trouble."


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 10, 2004)

OOC:I'm not sure what Arathorn can do.  I lost the sheet.  He should be able to help though, he was built as a hunter.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 11, 2004)

RJ I've emailed you a copy of your character sheet. I'm going to be away for a couple of days (snowboarding woohoo!) so now might be a good opportunity to knock up a few plans and we'll go from there after the weekend.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 11, 2004)

OOC:Thanks IH.  I can indeed help in the stealth department.  Its one of his strengths.

IC:  "So, its Valandril and I in hiding and the rest of you as destraction?"  Arathorn asks.  "What about you wolf friend?"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 13, 2004)

"Well Arathorn, I am stealthy enough to hunt many of the dark ones forces, but this one seems to know this forest better then us." He shakes his head "I think that what we followed was just being controlled by something else, and what that thing is may be difficult to nail down."


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 13, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"I agree my friend.  But what would you suggest as an altenative?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2004)

*Valandil*

As they walk, Valandil keeps his eyes out for a good spot to hide.  "Unless someone has a better plan, Arathorn & I will hide when we find a good spot & let the rest of you continue.  Don't go too far, but make a good show of it.  Camp about a quarter mile up and we'll see if we're being followed."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 17, 2004)

Which direction is the party travelling onwards? Further down the gorge, climbing out or backtracking, or something else entirely?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 17, 2004)

OOC:  Valandil would like to get to the other side of the gorge, whichever way would do that.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 17, 2004)

Well since the possible controller of the lights beat a hasty retreat out of the gorge, Breor suggests up to the side it exited and making camp there.

Turning to Arathorn, Breor replies, "No, another way I do not have in mind. The sooner we pin this "thing" down, the better."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2004)

Antroine quietly puffs away at his pipe, and ponders the nature of their enemy.

"This thing is troublesome, got me all paranoid about traps now, but I'm with you guys so where you go I'll follow," he states, "Heh, wish I knew more about phantoms at a time like this."


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 18, 2004)

"Just to let you know my friend, smokin' pipes have always been a good indicator of position during a hunt...always a nice target to shoot when you see the glow.." Breor smiles "Although I'm quite sure the enemy already knows where we are..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2004)

"Good thing I volunteered for being bait then," Antroine reasons as he sheathes his weapon, "We gonna get going?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"Indeed, that is why I made no mention.  But it is something to keep in mind for the future.  Generally pipeweed is something to be enjoyed in a secure location."


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 24, 2004)

[OODM: sorry 'bout the delay, busy couple o' weeks]

The party dust themselves off and backtrack a short distance down the gorge to where the upslope on the far side is safe enough to climb easily. After a few minutes of scrambling up the scree covered rock you can look back over the gorge and see the downslope of the Pen Dredi to the east by moonlight. To the west the slope continues to rise gradually, culminating in a rocky bluff in the distance and is fairly heavily forested compared to other areas of the wyd. 

As you begin moving northward to a point above where the rockfall occured, the two northmen silently disengage from the group and slide into the cover of the trees and begin quietly shadowing the rest of the party. In short time you have reached the point where the rockfall occured and you cautiously examine the area for any sign of the _Phantom_. Breor yells in surprise as a loud metallic _snap_ echoes through the night silence, drawing everyones attention and surely that of any other interested parties. As you all close to investigate you see Breor staring mutely at the closed bear trap which he has just narrowly avoided losing his leg to. When Breor has recovered his wits he scouts the area for tracks and although he finds footprints they do not seem to lead anywhere, seemingly disappearing into midair. However he does find the visible remains of where rocks were stacked, confirming that the fall was by no means natural in origin. The party moves a short distance from the gorge and sets up a simple campsite, whilst Arathorn and Valandil set up a hidden watch position a short distance to the west. It feels quite strange going through the motions of setting camp with the knowledge that it is just a ruse to attract the attention of some unknown force that plainly wishes you all ill. 

Time slowly grinds as the moon slowly moves across the night sky and heavens wheel. A small fire is stoked up but it does little to push back the nerves of a looming attack. Just when it seems that the Phantom will not return and you are discussing the possibility of trying to get some sleep the telltale blue-green lights flicker into being a short distance off from the campsite. The two Dunedain can clearly see the lights from their hidden position as the lights slowly ebb through the trees towards the camp.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2004)

[ooc: Welcome back, Inez.  ]

"And I was like, 'What's the job?' 'Caravan guard.' 'Pay?' And so they make me an offer, and I almost choked, it was way more..." Antroine prattles off some tale of a previous mercenary endevour while trying to fill time.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 25, 2004)

bump [wow the PbP boards have been hot today]


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 25, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil wants to corner the lights, surround it as much as possible.  With his hand, he points at himself then motions left, then points at Arathorn and motions right. _(or whatever directions would allow the Dunadain to best cut off escape by the light)_  Then he very slowly draws his blades and begins to creep off.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 25, 2004)

Not realizing till now, he was to approach the enemy, Arathorn reluctently replaces bow with sword.  He then circles around as Valandil indicated.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 26, 2004)

Inez...I'm going out of town for a few days (continuing Education course), feel free to auto Breor.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2004)

_OOC: Well I turned in my thesis on Monday and I'm just waiting for the graduate school to accept it, so I guess I'm ready to rejoin the game. If you need to contact me, email is mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com._


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 30, 2004)

[OODM: Good to have you back Mirth. My posting has been fairly infrequent so you shouldn't have to read too far back to catch up to whats happening.]


As the party mutely watches, the pulsing blue-green lights slowly float towards the campsite. They blink out briefly several times but always appear a bit closer, seemingly the Phantom will grant you its first close up visitation. Valandil and Arathorn carefully move from their position and place themselves to cut off any retreat by the lights. With painful slowness the lights move into the range of your campfire as you all stare in a mixture of fear and wonder at the strange fey glow as the lights swell and shrink, ebbing from blue to green.

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 30, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil, seeing that conflict is likely, begins walking directly towards the light.  He moves at half speed and tries to be silent and unseen.  He will approach to about 30 feet, or charging distance through the brush, and then see how events are going.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2004)

Antroine rises to his feet and draws his weapon, readying himself for what he thinks is impending conflict.


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 31, 2004)

The ghost-lights drift ever closer as the party ready themselves, drawing weapons and waiting with bated breath for what will happen next, Breor laying a reassuring hand on Grey, smoothing back her raised hackles. As Arathorn and Valandil silently close in from behind the lights stop and sit pulsing and glowing not ten feet from the campfire. As you watch expectantly, the lights seem to flicker in and out unchanged but you begin to notice a chill in the air, at first as if a chill wind had blown through the camp but as the intensity grows it becomes obvious that it is more.... painfully more. Breor begins to squirm uncomfortably in his armour which is gathering an icy sheen and Antroine can feel the cold in his rapier through his gloves.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2004)

Seemingly unaffected by the wintry chill, Artos squats on his haunches and lays his axehandle across his shoulder, his breath frosting the air. Although the barbarian tries to be nonchalant in his motions, those near him feel that his whole body is tensed to pounce at a moment's notice.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 31, 2004)

As his breath comes out in a fog, Breor states "Well if we're going to do anything we better do it quick....before we freeze to death!"

He draws his sword hearing the frost crack on his blade as he readies it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2004)

Antroine takes up a fencing stance.

"This is uncomfortably cold," he says, with mist cascading from his mouth, "Who wants to make the first move?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 31, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil, feeling the unnatural cold, does what he can.  Speaking softly, yet clearly, he calls on the powers of the ancient Numenorians to protect him from this evil cold. (cast endure elements).  If nothing else significant has happened during this action, next round he will charge forward and attack with his longsword.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 1, 2004)

As the party stare at the _Phantom_, unsure of the next move, the cold continues to grow in strength. Breor's chain shirt has become burningly cold against his flesh [3 damage] and Antroine can feel a painful, almost burning numbness in his sword hand [1 damage]. Although the woolly Artos seems to have shaken off any effect of the cold, he begins to shiver nonetheless as a bone-chilling fear wracks through him. A sudden terror at the sight of the _Phantom_ fills him as he turns and runs, crashing through the undergrowth.

As the two northmen move to engage the lights both hear a strange sound behind them. You both exchange a glance and then spin around, spotting a large raven in a tree not far away. The bird is cawing in an almost speechlike fashion, moving its feet and flapping its wings in some strange kind of dance.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 1, 2004)

Runrunruncrashsmashbashrun


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 1, 2004)

Thinking to himself _Enough of this waiting..any more and my fingers will not be able to feel my sword._  Breor moves quickly forward to engage the lights before any further cold freezes him in his tracks.
 As he moves forward he remembers that the lights possibly had a companion, that could be controlling them...he looks around quickly as he moves towards the lights.

OOC: Spot check +6


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2004)

Valandil completes his spell casting, then glances at the raven.  "Perhaps you can talk to it, Arathorn.  I'm somewhat protected from cold, and will try to destroy this thing!"  With that, Valandil charges and strikes at the light with his sword.  (+5 (1d8)+2)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2004)

Antroine winces as the cold becomes worse. He flicks his wrist, trying to increase the circulation to his hand before moving into combat. He positions himself so as to flank the light with one of the others.

(+7 to hit, d6+1 (+1 rapier), 17/21hp, ac 16 (17 vs light))


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 2, 2004)

Arathorn will approach the bird, perhaps it friendly like the one's around the Lonely Mountain, From the time of the Battle of the Five Armies.  "Ho friend what news may you have?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 2, 2004)

The company surround the lights and drive their blades into its midst, seemingly without effect. The lights continue to pulse and glow but fail to react in any way to your attacks which simply pass through air. However the icy cold continues to grow. Breor yells in pain as the bite of his icy cold armour does 6 more damage and Antroine struggles to retain his blade in hand, taking a further 2 points of damage. 

A distance off, Artos recovers his wits and shakes away the last vestiges of fear and begins returning to the camp.

Arathorn approaches the raven, attempting to communicate and while the bird appears to notice him it makes no communication save resuming its strange dance and croaking. As the raven flaps its wings a swirl of mist emerges from its body, soon growing to block the bird from sight and expanding ever outward until Arathorn loses sight of all around him but the thick mist. He hears the raven flap away and fumbles about in the dark towards where the light of the campfire and the _Phantom_ glow vaguely ahead.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2004)

*Valandil*

"This is getting us nowhere.  We must retreat!  Arathorn, come, let's get to the other side of the campfire!"  Valandil turns and runs towards the fire.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2004)

"Curse this cold!" Antroine exclaims and falls back with the others towards the fire.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2004)

Retreating Arathorn is very depressed.  He was entrusted with leadership of this group by the Ranger Lords.  He can think of no way to defeat this enemy.  It seems it is not the Choir's wish for him to become a Ranger Lord. 

When they reach a safe distance, he stops and says "It appears there is no way to defeat this enemy without the assistance of one of the Wise.  I must admit defeat.  You are free to do as you like, I must return to the mayor, and then to the Ranger Lords, to tell of my failure."


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 3, 2004)

As they fall back, Breor curses the dark ones for this untouchable enemy. At the regrouping he looks to the others "The problem is that we are fighting his tools, not the real phantom.We have to think of a way to lure out the one controlling these lights...."
To Arathorn "Giving up right now is foolish, that is just what those who seek to bring harm to the innocent want those like us to do." He rubs himself in the frostbitten areas of his body "It knows we're here and we're a threat..if we give up now it wins. We MUST continue on, this creature can be defeated"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 3, 2004)

"Yeah, that sound about right, finding the right target is our problem," Antroine says, having sheathed his weapon and started rubbing his chilled hand.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 3, 2004)

Antroine sheaths his sword sparing his flesh any further pain and as the ghost lights continue to just sit and twinkle, Breor decides it is safe to shrug off his chain shirt and sits by the fire rubbing at his frostbitten chest. The party gather and watch the lights, but they continue to just ebb from blue to green until they soon flash out and do not reappear.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2004)

"What target!"  Says Arathorn is frustration.  "What are we supposed to do?  Stumble about the woods, while his 'tools' pick us off?"


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 4, 2004)

"So far we have been just following his lights, if I was trying to trick hunters from locating me, and had the means to do so, I would lead them in as many goose chases as possible to frustrate them 'till they gave up. We need some to think about where we are, where lights appeared,directions they made us follow, and then confine our search in the areas we are being lead away from." Breor shakes his head "Damnit, Several of us are hunters...we should be able to do this!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2004)

"Well in that case,  I would suggest the first valley we camped.  First we were warned off with a stamped.  Then we were lead on a wild goose chase from there.  Its actions since then have simply been moments of oppurtunity.  

So I suggest we return to the valley, in daylight, and conduct a full search.  Any other suggestions?"  Ansewers Arathorn, after taking a moment to anlalyze the situation.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Any other suggestions?"  Answers Arathorn, after taking a moment to anlalyze the situation.




"What about that bird you were talking to?" Artos says, stepping out of the darkness and finally rejoining his companions around the firelight. "Sorry about my abrupt departure before, I don't know what came over me, but it wasn't my choice to leave. As I ran off though, I caught sight of a raven making some strange movements. Was it just me, or did it look like it was casting a spell?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 5, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Hmmm... Could the bird have cast a spell?  It's strange appearence did seem to coincide with the unseemly fear that Artos experienced.  And earlier, the phantom seemed to have taken the form of a stag.  Perhaps we are dealing with a shapeshifter here, one that can perhaps only take the form of animals."

"Let's also consider what it has done.  It has controlled elk, created moving lights, caused a landslide by stacking and pushing rocks, caused fear, and caused great cold.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?  Not to me, I fear."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 5, 2004)

"Well next time I see a suspicious animal, I'll make sure to kill it," Antroine says, carefully checking the temperature of his rapier.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"If it is using animals, we may be back at square one.  We can't simply attack every animal we see."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 6, 2004)

Antroine's rapier has returned to its normal temperature as has Breor's armour. Comparing notes you realise that only Artos, Breor and Antroine were effected by the cold, Arathorn and Valandil were not in the campsite when it came on and seem to have been too far from its source. Furthermore, although the air around the three did get cold, the intensity seemed to radiate from all the metal items in your possesion, the shaggy Artos managing to shake off the cold from his few metal items. 

Although the cold and the ghost lights have now faded away, the bank of thick fog to the west still remains, encroaching from where the two Dunedain were hidden to the fringes of the campsite, blocking all visibilty.

As you stand about debating your next course of action, you are all surprised by a loud hiss from the west as you turn to see a large ball of flame emerge from the midst of the fog, rolling like a large burning tumbleweed through the undergrowth and towards the party.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2004)

Artos moves faster than he should be able to, trying to evade the flaming ball. As soon as he is (hopefully) safe, he looks about intently for any kind of strange animal.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2004)

Antroine breaks off from the others in an effort to avoid the ball of fire, but casts a glance towards the hole it cast in the mist, hoping to catch a glance of it's origin.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

Arathorn tries to evade the flaming ball, while searching out an enemy.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 6, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil turns and dashes for cover in the fog, behind a tree.  Once there, he takes a deep breath to clear his mind and focuses on the ancient power within his ring, attempting to seek our their attacker.

_[Cast detect evil, and begin to rotate, trying to find an evil w/in 60 feet.  This is his final 1st level spell, having dropped protection from evil and magic weapon for CLWs and having cast endure elements on himself.]_


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 7, 2004)

As the ball of flame speeds towards the party you all begin to scatter. However, it appears that the woods themselves disagree with your wishes to not be burnt alive. The undergrowth seems to come alive; grasses, roots, vines and shrubbery [] animating and attempting to wrap around your legs. Antroine, Artos and Breor are swift enough to move away before they can be entangled and run to a safe distance outside the grasping foliage, however they can see no sign of who or what may be responsible. 

Arathorn is slower to react and becomes stuck fast, struggling vainly to break free. The rolling ball of flame bears down on him and stops dead still right on top of him, lapping him in flames. Calling on all the resiliance of his ancient bloodline, he manages to retain the presence of mind to wrap himself in his cloak and bat out any flames that start. Almost overcome by the heat, he nonetheless manages to avoid being burnt [succesful save for no damage].

Valandil also becomes wrapped to the knees in living undergrowth, but continues his spellcasting unfazed. Focusing directly ahead into the mist, you detect the presence of _darkness_.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil, though somewhat guiltridden for not helping Arathorn, none-the-less feels his most important task is trying to learn more of their opponent.  Continuing to concentrate, he tries read more about their enemy.

_[continue to concentrate on spell to learn number and power of enemy unless attacked]_


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Moving quickly out from the grasping undergrowth, Breor whistles out a complex pattern of high and low sounds, an established pattern for Grey to begin to search for a enemy that may be hidden in the surrounding area. He also tries his best to find the caster of this new threat.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2004)

Antroine draws his steel, and walks towards the mist but doesn't enter it, waiting for some kind of sign of the enemy's location.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 8, 2004)

Giving the area of writhing undergrowth a wide berth Artos, Breor and Antroine begin to close on the fog bank, which is about 40' across and covers the trees to a height of 20'. The fog is like pea soup and you can't see more than a few feet in front of yourselves. Peering in yields no fruit, and only Artos's keen senses pick up the faint sounds of a raven's cawing somewhere ahead and above. Grey follows Breor's directions and moves around to the fog, nose low to the ground, however she refuses to go into the unnatural fog.

Valandil: 



Spoiler



You detect one source of a faint presence of evil.



As the flames continue to lap away at Arathorn, he struggles to disentangle himself but cannot escape and the wreathing flames burn him [9 damage]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2004)

Antroine looks back at Arathorn, and seeing him getting burnt, is determined to put a stop to the harm being done to his ally. He plunges into the mist in an effort to locate and stop the source.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2004)

*Valandil*

VAlandil continues to concentrate on his spell, determined to learn as much as he can about his enemy.  While he concentrates, if possible, he'll sheath his blades and prepare his bow.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 9, 2004)

As Breor and Artos strain both eyes and ears for sign of their attacker, Antroine bravely charges into the fog. However, he does not make it far before he pulls up short in pain. The ground seems to be covered in spikes and Antroine has only barely managed to keep from driving his foot deeply onto one [takes 6 damage but no penalty to movement]. Something about the woods at night, the fog and his companions yelp of pain triggers off an unnatural need to _be somewhere else _ in Breor. He roars, tapping into his rage and shakes off the building fear.

Valandil's magic focuses on a specific target and he sees the raven sitting high atop the branches of a tree rising above the fog bank. With Valandil's directions both Breor and Artos also spot the bird.

With a herculean effort Arathorn pulls himself free of the tangling undergrowth and moves forward to join his companions. The ball of flame begins moving again, seemingly intent on destroying the ranger but veers off towards his still trapped brethren. Valandil throws himself to the side as best he can with his grappled legs and somehow remains untouched by the flames, sustaining nothing more than singed eyebrows and fire-blackened clothes [passed saving throw].


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2004)

Upon sighting the raven, something inside Artos snaps and he charges forward toward the base of the tree where the bird has alighted. Despite his lumbering gait, the barbarian moves with astonishing speed and quickly disappears in the fog.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2004)

*Valandil*

Realizing that his concentration is now probably ruined, and his enemy identified, Valandil drops his spell.  "It IS the raven!  Kill it!"  He yells.  He struggles to break free from the vegitation.  If he can do so, he then moves away from it and tries to shoot the bird.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 9, 2004)

As Breors fear slips from his mind he hears his companion yell out to kill the bird. Looking for his target he slips the longbow from his back and sights down his clothyard shaft towards the unnatural raven.

OOC: taking a shot +6 to hit longbow 1d8 dam


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 9, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

Arathorn draws his bow and joins his campanions in attacking the raven.

OOC:rapid fire +5/+5 1-8+3  20/x3.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2004)

String of curses escape the fog when the spike and Antroine's foot compete to occupy the same space. The stone spike wins over the fleshy appendage without difficulty, and Antroine hastily stumbles backwards out of the fog with a worse for wear foot.

"Wait a sec- What was that about a raven?" he asks hurriedly, what was said outside the fog suddenly sinking in.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 10, 2004)

Valandil struggles and manages to at last clear himself from the clutches of the now burning undergrowth but is badly burnt by the flaming ball himself [10 damage]. He staggers and wades through the clutching foliage and manages to reach the safety of the trees near his companions. As a bewildered Antroine steps out of the fog an enraged Artos charges past him followed shortly after by a howl of pain. The huge woodsman has run straight onto a spike jutting from the ground [3 damage and can now only move at half rate]

A volley of arrows fly at the Raven in its high perch but it makes for a small target and only Breor's arrow connects, hitting the bird in its wing. It lets out a screech and then takes flight. To the keen eyed hunters watching from below, the bird is seen to fly directly westward, further upslope. The ball of fire remains stationary, burning the writhing undergrowth.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Let us retreat quickly, my friends.  We are in no shape to continue this fight, & I have no healing left.  Hopefully we can find a hidden place to camp and continue this quest tomorrow.  We have learned much today."


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 11, 2004)

Breor nodds in agreement "As much as it pains me to let our potential foe get away for now, at least we may have a direction in which to travel"
He takes note of directions of the ravens flight, the goes to help the others who are more wounded then he.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 12, 2004)

The party heads back downslope, navigating around the gorge, Artos's companions helping him keep weight of a pronounced limp. Everyone is sore and tired and it is not until the early hours between dusk and dawn that a safe enough campsite is found and made. Although everyone could happily fall asleep straight away an effort is made to set out the camp properly and start a small fire. Then watches are volunteered and the dubious comfort of bedrolls on hard ground welcomed. Although all the company are experienced travellers, used to early starts, most of you sleep late, Arathorn continuing the watch and only Valandil rising early to make his morning devotions. 

As the sun begins its march over the sky you alll eventually arise, in varying states of pain [the two Dunedain have taken the most damage (proportionately) but everyone else is on about half hits]. A camp breakfast is cheerlessly downed as conversation turns to plans for coming day.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil replaces _Endure Ele_ments with _Protection from evil _ for his domain spell.  He then drops his his other magic weapon & protection from evil to cast _CLW_s on Arathorn and Artos.  He'll save his precious _detect evil_, for now.

"I'm reluctant to face this enemy again until we are at full strength, but I'm not sure how to avoid it except for a full retreat, which I'm reluctant to do.  Is there anything else we can investigate?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2004)

Antroine grunts, still notably sore and battered from the previous day.

"We know we're fighting some kind of intelligent being who takes on the shapes of different animals. We could head back and ask about that," Antroine suggests.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 13, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"Head back and ask who, What?  We have the chief hunter here with us."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 14, 2004)

Valandil's healing magic grants a measure of relief to Arathorn and Artos and most importantly allows the huge northman the ability to walk normally on his leg once more. 

Artos is able to confirm that there had been no talk in the Hunter's Lodge of a _Shapechanger_.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2004)

*Valandil*

Valandil smiles at he watches Artos walk normally again.  "There will be no need for turning back, I think.  Despite having us injured and scattered, our foe retreated at a few arrow shots.  It may be effective at ambushing and frightening, but I suspect it is no match for a group of determined and skilled warriors such as ourselves.  Let's rest a bit, then go hunting again.  We can't track it, per se, but there must be more clues out here.  Why is it here?  What is it trying to do?  It probably is trying to keep people away from these woods for some fell purpose."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 15, 2004)

OODM: How long is the party planning on resting? Are we talking an hour or two or days?


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 15, 2004)

OOC: I would say 1 day gives us time to recoupe....


----------



## Mirth (Sep 16, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Valandil's healing magic grants a measure of relief to Arathorn and Artos and most importantly allows the huge northman the ability to walk normally on his leg once more.
> 
> Artos is able to confirm that there had been no talk in the Hunter's Lodge of a _Shapechanger_.




"Many thanks," Artos says with a gruff smile as he works the kinks out of his foot. "Sometimes my heart gets the better of my head..."

"As for shapechangers, this one smacks more to me of magic, not natural ability," the barbarian adds softly. "I say we get back on the hunt as soon as everyone's able. At least there is _something_ to hunt now."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 19, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "I say we get back on the hunt as soon as everyone's able. At least there is _something_ to hunt now."




Well, this being D&D everyone is _able_ to at the moment.  


Can we get a party vote on whether you will press on or rest - and if so how many days.

My modem blew up last week so until I get a replacement I will only be on the net every couple of days. I've got a net cafe just down the road and I'll prolly be dropping in here every few days - rest assured the curse has not struck, I will still be around!


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 19, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Hmmm...  I don't see that we're in much of a hurry.  There's also no guarentee we're more likely to encounter the phantom if we move than if we stay.  Since we snuck off as he was retreating, we very likely are hidden to him now.  I say we rest one more day, which will allow us all to heal more, while we discuss strategy.  The next day, we'll set off once more in search of our quarry."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 20, 2004)

"Valandil's got my vote," Antroine chimes in.

He holds an unlit pipe in his hand.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 20, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"Agreed, though we will need to keep an eye out.  While we rest."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 21, 2004)

[OK net hassles fixed, and a lot quicker than I expected!]

The party decides that your injuries are the biggest factor in dealing with the _phantom_ right now and a day of rest is allocated. Your quickly found campsite of last night is abandoned and a better hidden and resourced one is found and an effort made to conceal it from casual observation. The rest of the day is spent in enforced idleness which chafes at nerves but allows Valandil to tend to wounds properly and maximise the effectiveness of you rest. 

The day grinds away uneventfully and the night whilst full of the noises of nocturnal creatures passes without threat. Come morning the party are all feeling considerably rested [all have recovered 12HP's, Antroine is fully healed and everyone else is is single figure damage taken apart from Valandil]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2004)

OOC:  Valandil has one more CLW he can cast in their idle day, plus 4 cure minor wounds.  He will cast his CLW on himself, and his 4 CMWs on whomever else could use them.

IC: The morning of the second day after their encounter with the phantom, Valandil is keen for action.  "Shall we head back to where we last encountered the creature?  Perhaps there will be some tracks or clues."


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 21, 2004)

Valandil's healing magic soothes some of the remaining cuts and scrapes and everyone is feeling ready to travel on in the morning. [Current Hits; Antroine on full, Arathorn 1 damage taken, Artos 3 damage taken, Breor 4 damage taken, Valandil 6 damage taken.]

OK so what is the party's plans from here?


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> The morning of the second day after their encounter with the phantom, Valandil is keen for action.  "Shall we head back to where we last encountered the creature?  Perhaps there will be some tracks or clues."




"Thanks for that bit of healing, Valandil," Artos says, standing and ruffling the man's hair like one would a small boy. "I agree that we should head back. I'd like to get a better look at that tree."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"Yes,  you have all our thanks Valanthil."  Then turning to Artos, "Let us be off, but everyone be on the lookout for the unusual.  Arathorn states what he hopes is by now unnecassary.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 23, 2004)

Antroine finishes smoking the contents of his pipe, and with a contented look on his face indicates his readiness with a flourish.

"I am prepared gentlemen," he quips.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 27, 2004)

The party breaks camp the following day and resumes its hunt for the phantom in restored spirits. Despite the expectation of trouble the travel is easy. Whether it is travelling in daylight or the phantom has just decided to leave the party be, you make good time traversing the gentle foreslopes of the Pen Dredi. In less than an hour you have reached the gorge and push south to find the navigable slope you climbed down two nights ago. As you move towards the slope, a wary Arathorn pulls you up short, pointing out a cunningly placed tripwire that would have sent any who didn't notice it tumbling headlong down the slope.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 29, 2004)

Carefully, Artos traces the tripwire to find out what kind of trap it leads to.

_OOC: Just to give a heads up to everyone, my second child is due on Oct. 9th and my wife is ready to pop, so I may be absent for awhile. Feel free to autopilot my character until I can make it back._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Well, maybe we're on the right track."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"The question is track of what?  Neither birds, phantoms, or spellcasters would know how to set a tripwire like this.  I think we are dealing with at least two people, quite possibly a group."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 1, 2004)

Antroine gets out his tools of the trade, taking a careful look at the tripwire Arathorn pointed out.

"You're probably right there," he says, clenching an empty pipe in his teeth, "Hehe, never thought I'd need to put these things to use out in the middle of the wilderness."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 4, 2004)

The wire appears to be set up purely for tripping, there is no triggering mechanism of any sort connected to it - an extremely basic trap but cannily set. The wire is cut and the area checked for tracks. The experienced woodsman of the party check the area for tracks, the rangers by conventional means and the shaggy Artos once more getting down low and sniffing about. There is clear evidence of a small humanoid having moved around the area, apparently the trap setter. However, there is no sign of where the tracks came from or disappeared to, they are seemingly without source.

[Unless there is anything else the party wishes to do at the trapsite I am assuming you travel on]

Careful navigation of the gorge brings the party once again to the site of your makeshift camp where you encountered the _Phantom_.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2004)

*Valandil*

"We are blundering in the darkness.  I don't know how to track someone who can turn into a bird, who has no apparent home.  My hope and fear are the same.  That he is also tracking us."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry if the game is becoming frustrating, I'm not trying to make it that way! All I can suggest is not worry too much about tracking for a specific locale. This is a wilderness adventure in the truest sense - pick an approriate direction and explore.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2004)

"Well, maybe we should wander about a bit and see what we can find. If that thing doesn't know where we currently are we should keep on the move, gives us a chance of finding whatever it might call home anyway, or clues as to it," Antroine says hopefully.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"What direction would suggest, my Gondorian friend?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2004)

*Valandil*

"How about heading back towards that great Tomb we saw earlier.  That may be as good a direction as any, and if we are followed, it might be of aid to us yet."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

"Isn't that out of the woods?  Hence abandoning the search entirely."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 8, 2004)

It might be worth just flicking through the last couple of pages worth of posts guys.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2004)

Went back as far as page 18.  Nothing new occured to me.  Other that our enemy is a whole lot better informed than we are.  It has known where we are ever since we have arrived in these woods.  Where as we only find him, when he shows himself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2004)

Antroine strums his fingers on his chin as he thinks.

"Well, gentlemen, I'm no expert but I would suggest we try to find the centre of the woods and determine where we want to go from there," he says, "We might even stumble across something of interest on the way."


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 13, 2004)

How are we going here guys, seems like a fair bit of frustration with the game?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

*Arathorn Ranger of the North*

OOC: There is, but I'm not going to let it beat me.  

IC: "I suggest we do as Antoine suggests and make our way to the center of the woods.  Then as well as possible make a spiral out from that position.  That way we miss nothing.  Rather than stumbling about, like to proverbial bull in a china shop.  Who among us is the best at spotting deadfalls and such?  Would that be you my Gondorian friend?  *He asks looking at Antoine.*  If so I suggest you take the lead.  Any other ideas or suggestions?"  *He asks looking to the rest of the group.*  "If not lets move out."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 13, 2004)

[ooc: yeah, there's a bit.]


Antroine takes a bow, then takes the lead.

"Tell me if I'm going the wrong way, alright?" he says.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll update tomorrow based on Rangerjohn's plans unless anyone wishes to say otherwise.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2004)

*Valandil*

"Sounds good Arathonrn.  It is a lot fo walking, but any place in this forest is as good as the next.  Who knows.  Maybe we'll stumble oupn something important."


----------

